# Off topic AAS discussion and lab reviews mega thread..



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Off topic AAS discussion and lab reviews mega thread..


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sounds good. Is apollo test still g2g??


----------



## Murphy (Nov 1, 2015)

Good shout :thumb:


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

nice one mate. im in


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> Sounds good. Is apollo test still g2g??


One of my buddies is cruising on Apollo Test at the moment and as far as I'm aware it's good to go.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

> I private messaged a Dark Sim and asked if this is alright, he said it's fine. An off topic thread for all of the gear users (rather than a mix of absolutely everything like you find in the Gen Con section).
> 
> *All off topic chat and stuff about cycles/blasts/cruises and compounds/doses/stacks/sides etc in here*, saves you making a whole new thread if you want an opinion on something or have a question.
> 
> ...


i might be misunderstanding what you are proposing with this thread but isnt the above in bold the whole point of the steroid and testosterone section? all its going to do putting it in one thread is going to make people who dont use the search function have to trawl through the whole thread to either find the answer to their own question that might have been answered pages ago (or on another page entirely) or have to trawl to try to find the answer to another - it seems you are creating a sub section for a sub section that already exists ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

aqualung said:


> i might be misunderstanding what you are proposing with this thread but isnt the above in bold the whole point of the steroid and testosterone section? all its going to do putting it in one thread is going to make people who dont use the search function have to trawl through the whole thread to either find the answer to their own question that might have been answered pages ago (or on another page entirely) or have to trawl to try to find the answer to another - it seems you are creating a sub section for a sub section that already exists ?


Just a thread for gear users to have a general natter and chit chat but if you've got a question and can't be bothered to make a separate thread you can ask it in here too?


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Was goin make a thread bout this but il post it here

has anyone here had any major /dangerous long term damage/sides off aas


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

scouser85 said:


> Was goin make a thread bout this but il post it here
> 
> has anyone here had any major /dangerous long term damage/sides off aas


Nothing major after blasting and cruising for a year and a half. The only side effects I have had is interrupted sleep and a bit of heart burn and acid reflux. Haven't suffered from any hair loss or acne which I'm thankful for.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Just a couple of bits of information to put out there from gear I have used recently.

Excel Pharma injectables are okay, not the most potent I've used but I got results from their Tri-Tren.

Excel Pharma orals are hit and miss, their Anavar had zero Anavar in, their Winstrol felt under dosed but I've got a pal using their Dianabol who is making good gains on it.

Diamond Labs Tri-Tren is good to go, seems more potent than Excel Pharma.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Anyone used tbol recently with good results? If so, which lab?

One of my lists has Hacks available but have seen a few reports that his last lot of orals aint up to par so not sure.

Want to make sure I'm spending my cash wisely as it aint cheap to run at a decent dose for 6-7 weeks.

Cheers


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Just a couple of bits of information to put out there from gear I have used recently.
> 
> Excel Pharma injectables are okay, not the most potent I've used but I got results from their Tri-Tren.
> 
> ...


the 50mg are still meant to have some anavar in but no one knows how much. but who wants to risk that?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Brillo said:


> Anyone used tbol recently with good results? If so, which lab?
> 
> One of my lists has Hacks available but have seen a few reports that his last lot of orals aint up to par so not sure.
> 
> ...


No experience with Tbol, I've never really understood the appeal to be honest, seems really mild/underwhelming and has to be run at high dosages to get much from it. Anything in particular that's drawing you towards it fella?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

tidyboythfc said:


> the 50mg are still meant to have some anavar in but no one knows how much. but who wants to risk that?


I wouldn't take the risk and spend money on it, I'd much rather go for a different lab or pay the extra and get pharma. I'm not a huge fan of Var either way, I think there are much better options for cheaper personally.


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I wouldn't take the risk and spend money on it, I'd much rather go for a different lab or pay the extra and get pharma. I'm not a huge fan of Var either way, I think there are much better options for cheaper personally.


very true, we all live learn. hopefully this new topic board will help everyone out


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

What is everybody's 'go to' lab at the moment? I have seen a lot of talk about Infiniti lately..


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> No experience with Tbol, I've never really understood the appeal to be honest, seems really mild/underwhelming and has to be run at high dosages to get much from it. Anything in particular that's drawing you towards it fella?


I used Orbis Tbol (60mg I think for 6 wks) as kickstart to my first cycle and rated it. Next cycle I'm kicking with Dbol but want an oral to add at the end that doesn't aromatize and add add'l water. Looking for mass so don't think winny or var would be much use and doubt I'll be at a low enough BF %age. If I cant find any decent tbol might just leave it to the Test and save my cash.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> What is everybody's 'go to' lab at the moment? I have seen a lot of talk about Infiniti lately..


I used their oxy's seemed decent.

Also in


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> What is everybody's 'go to' lab at the moment? I have seen a lot of talk about Infiniti lately..


My current stash includes Infiniti, Alliance, Baltic and WC oils along with a load of Blue Hearts. Won't find out what any of it's like until the new year although I'm gaggin to jump back on board


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Brillo said:


> I used Orbis Tbol (60mg I think for 6 wks) as kickstart to my first cycle and rated it. Next cycle I'm kicking with Dbol but want an oral to add at the end that doesn't aromatize and add add'l water. Looking for mass so don't think winny or var would be much use and doubt I'll be at a low enough BF %age. If I cant find any decent tbol might just leave it to the Test and save my cash.


I honestly think you would get a lot more out of Superdrol than you would from Tbol. No water/aromatisation and much more strength/fullness.



zyphy said:


> I used their oxy's seemed decent.
> 
> Also in


You eat Oxy's like Smarties!


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone tried Sphinx dbol lately?


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Guys

first time using a low test high tren cycle and was hoping anyone could give me a few suggestions on the best dosages.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

I know sweet fa about superdrol, it's a PH right? Always thought they were a load of bollox but will have a read later. Cheers.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I honestly think you would get a lot more out of Superdrol than you would from Tbol. No water/aromatisation and much more strength/fullness.
> 
> You eat Oxy's like Smarties!


love 'em. i like running them 6 weeks on/off, seems to work well for me.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIGSNC said:


> Guys
> 
> first time using a low test high tren cycle and was hoping anyone could give me a few suggestions on the best dosages.


I've ran loads of different Test to Tren ratios. I'm running 200mg Test E with 525mg Tri-Tren at the moment which is giving me a nice look. I'm pretty short though, I know some taller fellas say they look a bit flat when ther test is that low. I would say start with 100mg Test P EOD and 150mg Tren A EOD and adjust it if necessary.



Brillo said:


> I know sweet fa about superdrol, it's a PH right? Always thought they were a load of bollox but will have a read later. Cheers.


It's available to buy online, equally as strong as Dbol/Anadrol in my experience without the water retention. Look up Dragon Nutrition Pro SD online. It's pretty damn liver toxic so people don't usually run it for any longer than 4-6 weeks.


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank DLTBB I'm not that tall either, but your test e and tri tren cycle sounds good as I have both them compounds, I'll try it out and see how I get on at those dosages


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BIGSNC said:


> Thank DLTBB I'm not that tall either, but your test e and tri tren cycle sounds good as I have both them compounds, I'll try it out and see how I get on at those dosages


Sweet well start at the same dosage as me. If you start to feel shitty mental side effects from the Tren then up the Test a little bit.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I've ran loads of different Test to Tren ratios. I'm running 200mg Test E with 525mg Tri-Tren at the moment which is giving me a nice look. I'm pretty short though, I know some taller fellas say they look a bit flat when ther test is that low. I would say start with 100mg Test P EOD and 150mg Tren A EOD and adjust it if necessary.
> 
> It's available to buy online, equally as strong as Dbol/Anadrol in my experience without the water retention. Look up Dragon Nutrition Pro SD online. It's pretty damn liver toxic so people don't usually run it for any longer than 4-6 weeks.


Looks like Dragon SD is discontinued and a site is pointing me to Bodyconscious Superdrol. Would this be of similar quality?

Looks like 5 wks at 20mg is worth giving a go.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Brillo said:


> Looks like Dragon SD is discontinued and a site is pointing me to Bodyconscious Superdrol. Would this be of similar quality?
> 
> Looks like 5 wks at 20mg is worth giving a go.


Yep, definitely worth a shot. You'll get a lot more out of it than you would from Tbol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Brillo said:


> Looks like Dragon SD is discontinued and a site is pointing me to Bodyconscious Superdrol. Would this be of similar quality?
> 
> Looks like 5 wks at 20mg is worth giving a go.


Or M1T. That sh1t is good.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Or M1T. That sh1t is good.


Never tried M1T, I've heard it's strong. Is it 'wetter' gains than Superdrol?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Never tried M1T, I've heard it's strong. Is it 'wetter' gains than Superdrol?


I've never done Sd but did 15mg of M1T for 3 weeks and put on 19lbs and strength shot up. You'd think I'd look watery as fvxk with that 19lbs but didn't look watery at all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This is with the 19lbs. Was my first ever dabble with peds


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I've never done Sd but did 15mg of M1T for 3 weeks and put on 19lbs and strength shot up. You'd think I'd look watery as fvxk with that 19lbs but didn't look watery at all.


Sounds like Anadrol where the water is 'inside the muscle' rather than on top of it like Dbol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Sounds like Anadrol where the water is 'inside the muscle' rather than on top of it like Dbol.


I reckon cos I filled right out


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

ive got some issues think they might be related to high or low E2. last 2 weeks been feeling pretty s**t, ive been taken arimidex 0.5mg EOD. started with one week at 0.5mg ED because i had really high e2 after i had a test.

my sides are

lack of motivation

problems sleeping

ED

some water retention in the hankles and feet (swelling)

really aching muscles that seem no to recover after training.

some head aches

generally feel shity

droped my training down from 6 days a week till 3 days in case OT but still no improvement.

any advise ?


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

pinning for first time ever tonight, test e 500mg 12 weeks

using apollo test e 250


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

scouser85 said:


> Was goin make a thread bout this but il post it here
> 
> has anyone here had any major /dangerous long term damage/sides off aas


BP is the biggest issue when cruising, RBCC goes up.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

shay1490 said:


> pinning for first time ever tonight, test e 500mg 12 weeks
> 
> using apollo test e 250


Enjoy the ride bro!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> ive got some issues think they might be related to high or low E2. last 2 weeks been feeling pretty s**t, ive been taken arimidex 0.5mg EOD. started with one week at 0.5mg ED because i had really high e2 after i had a test.
> 
> my sides are
> 
> ...


How much Test are you on at the moment? .5mg EOD is a fair amount of Arimidex, common low or crashed estrogen symptoms would be achy joints, loss of libido, pissing out more water than you drink, blurry vision. I would drop the Arimidex for a week or two and see if you feel any better.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shay1490 said:


> pinning for first time ever tonight, test e 500mg 12 weeks
> 
> using apollo test e 250


Nice one mate. I'm using Apollo too and will be pinning test e tonight also


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

shay1490 said:


> pinning for first time ever tonight, test e 500mg 12 weeks
> 
> using apollo test e 250


welcome to the dark side fella


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> How much Test are you on at the moment? .5mg EOD is a fair amount of Arimidex, common low or crashed estrogen symptoms would be achy joints, loss of libido, pissing out more water than you drink, blurry vision. I would drop the Arimidex for a week or two and see if you feel any better.


on about 500mg/w sust....

i noticed i got some shakes as well. but mostly its the aching muscles thats a bitch hurt to just move like being 96 lols


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Sounds like Anadrol where the water is 'inside the muscle' rather than on top of it like Dbol.


is they any truth to that ? Would actually like to know been honest ? Also what lab are blue heart dbols ?

I'm in always like to learn


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> on about 500mg/w sust....
> 
> i noticed i got some shakes as well. but mostly its the aching muscles thats a bitch hurt to just move like being 96 lols


all those sides from that dose

unfortunate


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> all those sides from that dose
> 
> unfortunate


well i am on tren as well....

but im not sure if it as something to do with me cold turkey from 210 4mg nicorrette tabs a week ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Info Junkie said:


> is they any truth to that ? Would actually like to know been honest ? Also what lab are blue heart dbols ?
> 
> I'm in always like to learn


Blue hearts are Danabol DS, Thai pharma.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> all those sides from that dose
> 
> unfortunate


By the sounds of it the sides aren't from the 500mg of Sustanon they are from using too much AI and crashing his Estrogen. It's always better to go in low with your AI dose and use too little rather than accidentally doing that, crashed Estrogen feels like s**t.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> By the sounds of it the sides aren't from the 500mg of Sustanon they are from using too much AI and crashing his Estrogen. It's always better to go in low with your AI dose and use too little rather than accidentally doing that, crashed Estrogen feels like s**t.


my e2 level was really high was advised off darksim and an tommybananas to take a week at0.5ed then 0.5m eod. and from what ive read sounded about right to.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Nothing major after blasting and cruising for a year and a half. The only side effects I have had is interrupted sleep and a bit of heart burn and acid reflux. Haven't suffered from any hair loss or acne which I'm thankful for.


How long are your blasts and cruises


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

babyarm said:


> How long are your blasts and cruises


2-4 months depending what I'm running, how I'm feeling and how impatient I am!


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> depending how impatient I am!


 :thumb


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

I've been looking at a t400 with test deconate in it instead of prop.

I know deconate is just a longer ester but are there any pitfalls to watch out for when using test deconate?

It's going to take longer to kick in so should I dose higher to begin with?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> 2-4 months depending what I'm running, how I'm feeling and how impatient I am!


I've been b/c but the longest I've blasted for I think is about 8 wks I tend to get fed up after that


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

con1981 said:


> I've been looking at a t400 with test deconate in it instead of prop.
> 
> I know deconate is just a longer ester but are there any pitfalls to watch out for when using test deconate?
> 
> It's going to take longer to kick in so should I dose higher to begin with?


What other esters are in it? I don't use Test blends anymore, I just prefer to use a single ester. Easier to manage and no PIP.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> What is everybody's 'go to' lab at the moment? I have seen a lot of talk about Infiniti lately..


Had bunk inifinti test e 250

Didn't get ti tested but crashed hard going to it on a cruise from Magnum.

Stopped inifiti and started sphinx t400 and felt much better within a week or two


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Had bunk inifinti test e 250
> 
> Didn't get ti tested but crashed hard going to it on a cruise from Magnum.
> 
> Stopped inifiti and started sphinx t400 and felt much better within a week or two


Ah I've just found out I can get Infiniti locally and was thinking about giving it a whirl. That sucks.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Had bunk inifinti test e 250
> 
> Didn't get ti tested but crashed hard going to it on a cruise from Magnum.
> 
> Stopped inifiti and started sphinx t400 and felt much better within a week or two





DLTBB said:


> Ah I've just found out I can get Infiniti locally and was thinking about giving it a whirl. That sucks.


Haven't they added a new hologram recently? Think they said there were fakes around but probably just a s**t batch so they're doing a mini 're-branding'. I just ordered a few vials so hoping it's going to be decent.


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> What other esters are in it? I don't use Test blends anymore, I just prefer to use a single ester. Easier to manage and no PIP.


Cheers for the response bud

It's got test e and c in it. 133mg per ml of each. I'm wanting to run 500mg a week.

I'm thinking that for the 1st 4 weeks I should run 2ml then drop down to 1.25ml after that once the deconate begins to take affect.

I think your right maybe easier just to stick with good old test e or c


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> What is everybody's 'go to' lab at the moment? I have seen a lot of talk about Infiniti lately..


Iv been using guerrilla labs test e. Very good in my experience. Apollo seem to be g2g I was just checking as some labs seem to go to s**t after good reputation. Don't know why


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

con1981 said:


> Cheers for the response bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even think you will need to bother front loading, could make finding the correct AI dose difficult. Just pin as normal, get the first 3-4 weeks out of the way and then it's all peaked and you'll be fine.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> Iv been using guerrilla labs test e. Very good in my experience. Apollo seem to be g2g I was just checking as some labs seem to go to s**t after good reputation. Don't know why


It's because they start off brewing everything to the correct dose and making sure everything is top notch, by doing that they get a good reputation, then they get a huge influx of interest and people making orders and they can't deal with the high demand so they start cutting corners. Always happens!


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

yo DLTBB if me e2 as crash how can i boost it or is that a stupid idea just incase its high, maybe best to get bloods again herd its a bitch to recover from e2 crash?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> yo DLTBB if me e2 as crash how can i boost it or is that a stupid idea just incase its high, maybe best to get bloods again herd its a bitch to recover from e2 crash?


Test p or wait


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> yo DLTBB if me e2 as crash how can i boost it or is that a stupid idea just incase its high, maybe best to get bloods again herd its a bitch to recover from e2 crash?


I'd say to just to continue to inject the 500mg Test as you are now as normal but don't use an AI for a week or two, in my experience it didn't take long to sort it's self out, a week or two maximum. And then when it's sorted just be wary with your AI dosing, maybe .25mg twice a week will be fine for you.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Test p or wait


do you recover fast ?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I'd say to just to continue to inject the 500mg Test as you are now as normal but don't use an AI for a week or two, in my experience it didn't take long to sort it's self out, a week or two maximum. And then when it's sorted just be wary with your AI dosing, maybe .25mg twice a week will be fine for you.


yeah maybe im really sensitive to arimidex i also saw some guys as low as 0.25mg eod but best to be careful it real potent s**t.

i feel like 2 trains hit me ouch! hurts to laugh....


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> It's because they start off brewing everything to the correct dose and making sure everything is top notch, by doing that they get a good reputation, then they get a huge influx of interest and people making orders and they can't deal with the high demand so they start cutting corners. Always happens!


it's a shame. Just end up losing business


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> do you recover fast ?


I'm the opposite, I can use .5mg Arimidex twice a week on just 200mg of Test E and still not crash my E. You'll be back to normal in no time fella. If you're really sensitive to AI you've always got the option to use no AI and just use low dose Nolvadex twice a week to prevent gyno.



dmull86 said:


> it's a shame. Just end up losing business


Agreed, it's silly. But people are greedy!


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

one more question is it bad idea to train when e2 as crashed meaning if all joints ache like f**k will it damage them? im assuming this is why im having trouble recovering from training because e2 is required to repair and build muscle ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> one more question is it bad idea to train whe e2 as crashed meaning if all joints ache like f**k will it damage them?


I'm not sure if it's the greatest idea but I trained when I crashed mine, I just took it easy and did some high rep work (12-20 reps) with strict form to get a pump. I found I couldn't get proper pumps with crashed estrogen which was annoying.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I'm not sure if it's the greatest idea but I trained when I crashed mine, I just took it easy and did some high rep work (12-20 reps) with strict form to get a pump. I found I couldn't get proper pumps with crashed estrogen which was annoying.


for me its like physical torture my muscles and limbs hurt in ways ive never experience before doesnt feel like a nice pain, takes away the enjoyment


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

dmull86 said:


> it's a shame. Just end up losing business


their aim is to cash-in quick though clearly, so they wont be bothered by the loss of business. prolly rebrand and do the same thing over again anyway


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Does anyone rate thaiger being better than Alpha?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> for me its like physical torture my muscles and limbs hurt in ways ive never experience before doesnt feel like a nice pain, takes away the enjoyment


Oh, have a week off if it's that bad then fella.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Off topic so, anyone else finding a constant stream of steroid jokes being made toward them?

Wouldn't usually mention this but it's to the point where it is actually frustrating me. This fat fella today gave me a lecture on them when I requested cashback, when he asked what for I jokingly touted drugs. Another 4 instances today alone from damn random people - "what's that special juice you use called. "

I'm sure some of you probably get it a lot more than myself. Do you just bite your tongue & smile ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Off topic so, anyone else finding a constant stream of steroid jokes being made toward them?
> 
> Wouldn't usually mention this but it's to the point where it is actually frustrating me. This fat fella today gave me a lecture on them when I requested cashback, when he asked what for I jokingly touted drugs. Another 4 instances today alone from damn random people - "what's that special juice you use called. "
> 
> I'm sure some of you probably get it a lot more than myself. Do you just bite your tongue & smile ?


I just laugh and play along with it. At least people can tell that you lift. It's better to have people trying to have banter with you knowing you're on steroids than to be working your arse off and using steroids and people not even realising you go to the gym!


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

so about to do my first inject but im scared as fuk

drew the test, but when i turn the syringe on its side, theres a big bubble, as i haven't filled it properly

pic:http://i.imgur.com/VltldqG.jpg

should i go ahead?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> so about to do my first inject but im scared as fuk
> 
> drew the test, but when i turn the syringe on its side, theres a big bubble, as i haven't filled it properly
> 
> should i go ahead?


Lol, don't worry about injecting a bubble, happens all the time. I purposely keep some air in the bottom of the barrel and inject because I find it helps to prevent oil leaking out. Get this first pin out of the way and you'll realise how easy it is and it'll never be an issue from then on.


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Lol, don't worry about injecting a bubble, happens all the time. I purposely keep some air in the bottom of the barrel and inject because I find it helps to prevent oil leaking out. Get this first pin out of the way and you'll realise how easy it is and it'll never be an issue from then on.


love you guys, no ****

off to do it


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> love you guys, no ****
> 
> off to do it


Report back afterwards and let us know how it went.


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Report back afterwards and let us know how it went.


done, painless as fuk, tiny bit of blood came out but that's all


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> done, painless as fuk, tiny bit of blood came out but that's all


Good. You must have nicked a vein on the way in, it happens. When it happens with Tren you sometimes get the dreaded 'Tren cough' - you've got that to look forward to.

Where did you inject? And what will you be running?


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Good. You must have nicked a vein on the way in, it happens. When it happens with Tren you sometimes get the dreaded 'Tren cough' - you've got that to look forward to.
> 
> Where did you inject? And what will you be running?


Test E, 500mg a week, really keeping it simple

when does the dreaded pip usually start?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> Test E, 500mg a week, really keeping it simple
> 
> when does the dreaded pip usually start?


Usually the next day. You usuall get a bit of PIP in a virgin muscle but after that it should be fine if it's just Test E you are pinning, I barely ever get PIP from Test E.


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Usually the next day. You usuall get a bit of PIP in a virgin muscle but after that it should be fine if it's just Test E you are pinning, I barely ever get PIP from Test E.


you're swole as fuk lol, what are you currently running?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> you're swole as fuk lol, what are you currently running?


Nice one. At the moment running 200mg Test E and 525mg Tri-Tren per week, I've been keeping a log of it in the Members Journal section fella.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGSNC said:


> Guys
> 
> first time using a low test high tren cycle and was hoping anyone could give me a few suggestions on the best dosages.


if prop and ace maybe 350mg and 700mg ? Depends on your response really.


----------



## Murphy (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi guys sorry to just jump in now about to start my new bulk have been offered some gentech gear off my local source for a good price just wondered if any one has run there test 300 & deca 300 also there dbol?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Murphy said:


> Hi guys sorry to just jump in now about to start my new bulk have been offered some gentech gear off my local source for a good price just wondered if any one has run there test 300 & deca 300 also there dbol?


I haven't used Gentech personally but from what I've read on other forums people have been happy with it.What dosage are you running the two compounds at fella?


----------



## Hamstrings (Nov 9, 2015)

In on this, currently running Pharmacom Test E and Deca, both good to go.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Hamstrings said:


> In on this, currently running Pharmacom Test E and Deca, both good to go.


Pharmacom seem like a really good UGL but they're a bit expensive for my liking.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> One of my buddies is cruising on Apollo Test at the moment and as far as I'm aware it's good to go.


mr FelonE by any chance lol


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Brillo said:


> I used Orbis Tbol (60mg I think for 6 wks) as kickstart to my first cycle and rated it. Next cycle I'm kicking with Dbol but want an oral to add at the end that doesn't aromatize and add add'l water. Looking for mass so don't think winny or var would be much use and doubt I'll be at a low enough BF %age. If I cant find any decent tbol might just leave it to the Test and save my cash.


I agree u should try suprdrol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> mr FelonE by any chance lol


Nope it's a guy who trains at my gym.


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey guys I've asked this question a few times but nobody seems to have an answer but here it is again does anybody know anything about quality vet deca 300


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

zyphy said:


> their aim is to cash-in quick though clearly, so they wont be bothered by the loss of business. prolly rebrand and do the same thing over again anyway


that's why this forum is good. People can inform eachother when quality starts to take a dive.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

bruins said:


> Hey guys I've asked this question a few times but nobody seems to have an answer but here it is again does anybody know anything about quality vet deca 300


Never heard of that lab fella.



dmull86 said:


> that's why this forum is good. People can inform eachother when quality starts to take a dive.


Yep it's a good way of staying one step ahead.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Zydex - what's people experience?

Got a bit of their stuff

Dbol - 25mg did nothing much, gone up to 100mg and its still doing nothing much!

Pro pct - used before and i guess there's clomid in because my eyes went bad

Pro rip - var/winny , not opened yet, anyone used?

Aromasin - what's the chances of this being any good please?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Zydex - what's people experience?
> 
> Got a bit of their stuff
> 
> ...


There's no chance on this planet you would be able to run 100mg of legitimate Dbol and not feel it, you would get shin splints just from walking on that dose. I'm not familiar with Zydex, one thing I would say is to avoid using AI or SERMs from UGL, I would always go pharma for them.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> There's no chance on this planet you would be able to run 100mg of legitimate Dbol and not feel it, you would get shin splints just from walking on that dose. I'm not familiar with Zydex, one thing I would say is to avoid using AI or SERMs from UGL, I would always go pharma for them.


It's weird, my nuts did start getting smaller after a week but I started hcg second week - they are full size now. No shin splints whatsoever. Nor strength or size gains.

Pct meds I fully agree with you, however simply the source I used only ugly stuff in stock.

Will order proper stuff from another place if necessary.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> It's weird, my nuts did start getting smaller after a week but I started hcg second week - they are full size now. No shin splints whatsoever. Nor strength or size gains.
> 
> Pct meds I fully agree with you, however simply the source I used only ugly stuff in stock.
> 
> Will order proper stuff from another place if necessary.


Weird. But yeah if it was legit Dbol then you would know it for sure on 100mg, 30-50mg is usually more than enough. Dbol is the king mass building oral IMO. The Danbol DS blue hearts seem to have the best reputation, if you can source those I recommend getting some.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anybody tried Infiniti Tren A, Tri-Tren or Mast P?


----------



## Murphy (Nov 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I haven't used Gentech personally but from what I've read on other forums people have been happy with it.What dosage are you running the two compounds at fella?


hi pal I'm thinking of going 600test 400deca and 50mg dbol but not put order in yet so it might change by the weekend, what you think of that?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Murphy said:


> hi pal I'm thinking of going 600test 400deca and 50mg dbol but not put order in yet so it might change by the weekend, what you think of that?


The Test and Deca dose are perfect. Have you used Dbol before? The only reason I ask is I've seen a lot of people start with 50mg and band cause Dbol is quite harsh it's put a bit of stress on their liver and killed their appetite making it near impossible to bulk. If you haven't used Dbol before I would say start at 20-30mg, assess how you feel on it and taper up if necessary. There's nothing worse than trying to bulk and not being able to get your calories down, it happened to me with Anadrol fella.


----------



## Murphy (Nov 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> The Test and Deca dose are perfect. Have you used Dbol before? The only reason I ask is I've seen a lot of people start with 50mg and band cause Dbol is quite harsh it's put a bit of stress on their liver and killed their appetite making it near impossible to bulk. If you haven't used Dbol before I would say start at 20-30mg, assess how you feel on it and taper up if necessary. There's nothing worse than trying to bulk and not being able to get your calories down, it happened to me with Anadrol fella.


yes mate used same sort of levels on my last bulk few years ago I think i might start at 30 and tapper up to it if needed as has been a while but got lovely gains on it before going run test/deca 15 weeks I think then thinking about cruising untill the cut...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Murphy said:


> yes mate used same sort of levels on my last bulk few years ago I think i might start at 30 and tapper up to it if needed as has been a while but got lovely gains on it before going run test/deca 15 weeks I think then thinking about cruising untill the cut...


Sweet well you should be good in that case. I always pop my orals an hour before working out. I find it gives me a bit of a boost in the gym and a bit of extra aggression, Anadrol especially. Dianabol is apparently the same if not better for PWO. And yeah, you can definitely expect some major gains on that. Test, Deca and Dbol is the holy trinity of mass and strength gains.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Has anybody tried Infiniti Tren A, Tri-Tren or Mast P?


I haven't personally although i know a mate on the tri tren and hes loving it


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I haven't personally although i know a mate on the tri tren and hes loving it


Top stuff, I'm thinking of grabbing a couple of vials once my Diamond Labs gear has ran out and giving it a whirl, it seems like Infiniti is making a good name for it's self at the moment!


----------



## Murphy (Nov 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Sweet well you should be good in that case. I always pop my orals an hour before working out. I find it gives me a bit of a boost in the gym and a bit of extra aggression, Anadrol especially. Dianabol is apparently the same if not better for PWO. And yeah, you can definitely expect some major gains on that. Test, Deca and Dbol is the holy trinity of mass and strength gains.


ok mate will try that as sounds good, I got half hour drive to gym so shall just take them before I get ready see how I get on will be starting a log also when start.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Murphy said:


> ok mate will try that as sounds good, I got half hour drive to gym so shall just take them before I get ready see how I get on will be starting a log also when start.


Good stuff, I will be checking the log to see how you are getting on and giving you a kick up the arse if I see you are slacking!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Off topic so, anyone else finding a constant stream of steroid jokes being made toward them?
> 
> Wouldn't usually mention this but it's to the point where it is actually frustrating me. This fat fella today gave me a lecture on them when I requested cashback, when he asked what for I jokingly touted drugs. Another 4 instances today alone from damn random people - "what's that special juice you use called. "
> 
> I'm sure some of you probably get it a lot more than myself. Do you just bite your tongue & smile ?


Usually for me anyway the jokes are made by people who aren't regular gym goers or the usual people you sort of know from a younger age.

Usually the "what are your running" are from proper gym goers and i'll honestly answer them depending on if they are genuinely interested for their own cycle or just asking for the sake of it.


----------



## Murphy (Nov 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Good stuff, I will be checking the log to see how you are getting on and giving you a kick up the arse if I see you are slacking!


thanks mate, am determined so should be a good transformation, I check in on yours allot your going great mate!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Colin said:


> Usually for me anyway the jokes are made by people who aren't regular gym goers or the usual people you sort of know from a younger age.
> 
> Usually the "what are your running" are from proper gym goers and i'll honestly answer them depending on if they are genuinely interested for their own cycle or just asking for the sake of it.


That's what I'm like. If somebody in the gym asks and I can tell they're proper in to it then I'll tell them and have a proper chat about it whereas if it's a random person or a drunk fella on a night out I'll just have a laugh and a joke about it.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> That's what I'm like. If somebody in the gym asks and I can tell they're proper in to it then I'll tell them and have a proper chat about it whereas if it's a random person or a drunk fella on a night out I'll just have a laugh and a joke about it.


Exactly, on a night out if someone asks me my response always is I've just upped the creatine to 20 grams per day, works every single time, probably because they don't remember 2 minutes later.


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

morning

so after my first ever pin last night

i actually feel very very minor discomfort, almost negligible, so far so good


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> morning
> 
> so after my first ever pin last night
> 
> i actually feel very very minor discomfort, almost negligible, so far so good


Good stuff. I think PIP is very overstated, it's very rarely anything more than minor discomfort. There has been the odd time where I've had a bad batch of gear or pinned a high concentration blend and it's hurt to walk, sleep or generally move for a week afterwards but that has been few and far between.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Good evening guys,
> 
> Wanna ask ur opinions on test prop/stanazolol/anavar cycle.
> 
> Just a piece of my mind for a lean cycle.what would u guys advice on my little piece of thought there.thx guys


EVENING?! It's 9AM!

It should be good, a good combination of mood, strength and fullness from the Test and hardness, vascularity and even more strength from the Winstrol and Var. It will shine especially on the leaner fella, 10% BF or less as they will see the cosmetic benefits of the Var/Winny much more.

Any idea what dosages you will run?


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Good stuff. I think PIP is very overstated, it's very rarely anything more than minor discomfort. There has been the odd time where I've had a bad batch of gear or pinned a high concentration blend and it's hurt to walk, sleep or generally move for a week afterwards but that has been few and far between.


I've had PIP as a kid from flu shots etc...i'm sure i could handle them even better now. But i'm sure it's not that much worse than post-workout soreness


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Hahaha in my place its 17:30pm. Good evening to me n good morning to you lol. I had the thought of 100mg of test prop eod tues/thurs/sats thats 300mg per week as for anavar/stanazolol im thinking 50mg ed will be fine or what do u think.as running duration im still thinking either 6week or 8week will be enough. Damn i still got 4%-5%bf to shed to reach 10%bf.


I think start with Test Prop at 100mg, but inject every other day rather than M/W/F. You can consider upping it to 150mg EOD later down the line if your gains stall too as 100mg EOD is on the lower end. 50mg is fine, Winstrol isn't the healthiest so if you do decide to do 8 weeks just make sure you take a break from orals afterwards. You can also run TUDCA or NAC with it as liver support, they're both available to buy online. I don't bother using liver support supplements myself if I'm being completely honest. And as far as losing that 4-5% goes, you don't HAVE TO do it but in my opinion it will be worthwhile as you will see the Var and Winstrol shine at that point.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> That's what I'm like. If somebody in the gym asks and I can tell they're proper in to it then I'll tell them and have a proper chat about it whereas if it's a random person or a drunk fella on a night out I'll just have a laugh and a joke about it.


What is the most stupid silly Q or comment you have ever heard from "those " people ?

I have few:

-I'm running half tb of dbol e3d and nothing? Why?

-my muscles don't grow but I'm 3 hours in the gym ed...

-can you get me some roids so I can overcome fear of eating

-I would be as big as you if I want to take them bcos is soooooo easy assisted


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> What is the most stupid silly Q or comment you have ever heard from "those " people ?
> 
> I have few:
> 
> ...


Too many to name but I think the most annoying one is the fellas who think they would be as big and lean as competitive body builders if they were to go through a tub of Dbol.

How many calories are you fellas eating per day at the moment? I'm only on 1,800-2,000 so I'm waiting until 12 before I eat anything.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Hmmm..thats a good suggestion of 150mg eod but ill have one week high and one week low if im right will be having 600mg on one week and 450mg on the second week third will be same to 1st and so on,correct me if im wrong. As for liver support do u think himalaya liv 52 good for the count if i cant access either tudca or nac.cheers


You just go by the weekly average which would be 525mg. It's not as if your body knows that a week is, you know? I'm not sure how effective Liv 52 is, maybe somebody else can help you with that.


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

if my libido goes up a lot on this cycle, it's gona be crazy, ive always been horny as fuk since 12 years old lol, 25 now


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> True,or make it 600 a week to ease the process hahaha...
> 
> For this cycle i dont think i need an arimidex during cycle since im having stanazolol/anavar in the cycle or do i?and do i follow standard pct protocol as
> 
> Clomid 100/50/50 nolva 20/20/20/20 for this cycle.


There's a good chance you will need an AI and either way you should have one on hand. Winstrol and Anavar don't do anything to control estrogen.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Ok,i got my arimidex on standby mode inside drawer.hahaha 0.5mg eod will do i think or should i do 1mg eod/ed.nice chat with u a lot info given.


If you get any signs of high estrogen start low .25mg EOD and go higher if needed. No worries.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> If you get any signs of high estrogen start low .25mg EOD and go higher if needed. No worries.


do you always start that low with adex dosing ? seems the general is 0.5mg EOD ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Info Junkie said:


> do you always start that low with adex dosing ? seems the general is 0.5mg EOD ?


Better to start of low and adjust it to higher if need be than to go in too high, accidentally crash your estrogen and feel like crap for a week or two!


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

What's everybody's input when it comes to dieting whilst on aas.

Can a more dramatic calorific deficit actually work whilst on a cycle such as tren/test/t3?... by working I mean retaining high amounts of muscle

Also how much protein do you think you actually need whilst cutting whilst on aas?

Also for the more experienced guys, overtime what do you think has worked best for you whilst dieting? This can be from aas to training to dieting and anything in general.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> What's everybody's input when it comes to dieting whilst on aas.
> 
> Can a more dramatic calorific deficit actually work whilst on a cycle such as tren/test/t3?... by working I mean retaining high amounts of muscle
> 
> ...


You can be in a much much bigger deficit and not lose any muscle, you can pretty much crash diet if you want to.

Protein intake I always try to keep above 1g per lb of body weight, even more if you can afford to.

The best thing for me has been low Test with high Tren and a heavy deficit of 6-800 calories followed by a couple of refeed days a week.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> You can be in a much much bigger deficit and not lose any muscle, you can pretty much crash diet if you want to.
> 
> Protein intake I always try to keep above 1g per lb of body weight, even more if you can afford to.
> 
> The best thing for me has been low Test with high Tren and a heavy deficit of 6-800 calories followed by a couple of refeed days a week.


I see you use more of the short esters compared to longer ones. If I was to implement the more dramatic deficit approach on the long esters ( test 300mg/wk and tren e 500mg/wk ) would it be better to stay at maintenance for the first couple of weeks for the drugs to "kick in" then implement the deficit? Also with this would there be any difference using difference in dieting with long esters besides the time for the build-up.

Cheers for all the info mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> I see you use more of the short esters compared to longer ones. If I was to implement the more dramatic deficit approach on the long esters ( test 300mg/wk and tren e 500mg/wk ) would it be better to stay at maintenance for the first couple of weeks for the drugs to "kick in" then implement the deficit? Also with this would there be any difference using difference in dieting with long esters besides the time for the build-up.
> 
> Cheers for all the info mate


Yeah perhaps a good idea to stay around maintenance whilst everything peaks so you don't lose strength, I honestly couldn't see you losing muscle in such a short time frame though. No worries fella.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> if my libido goes up a lot on this cycle, it's gona be crazy, ive always been horny as fuk since 12 years old lol, 25 now


i wouldnt count on it you might get some andogenic sides .....


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

FreshMuscle said:


> Hmmm..thats a good suggestion of 150mg eod but ill have one week high and one week low if im right will be having 600mg on one week and 450mg on the second week third will be same to 1st and so on,correct me if im wrong. As for liver support do u think himalaya liv 52 good for the count if i cant access either tudca or nac.cheers


Liv 52 I can only compare to milk thistle =booolox

Tudca or Nac from eBay


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm liking how active this topic is fellas.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I'm liking how active this topic is fellas.


its cool your like the steroid dr m8 great idea


----------



## Murphy (Nov 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Sweet well you should be good in that case. I always pop my orals an hour before working out. I find it gives me a bit of a boost in the gym and a bit of extra aggression, Anadrol especially. Dianabol is apparently the same if not better for PWO. And yeah, you can definitely expect some major gains on that. Test, Deca and Dbol is the holy trinity of mass and strength gains.


just going back to this earlier I have now really been thinking about swapping the dbol with anadrol what would you go for?? Cheers mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Murphy said:


> just going back to this earlier I have now really been thinking about swapping the dbol with anadrol what would you go for?? Cheers mate


Your call, both serve a similiar purpose. You'll probably pack on more weight and water with Dbol. Anadrol seems a bit better for strength gains.


----------



## Murphy (Nov 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Your call, both serve a siniliar purpose. You'll probably pack on more weight and water with Dbol. Anadrol seems a bit better for strength gains.


hmm I will have a think about this mate might go for anadrol for first for weeks and dbol last four what you think about that?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Murphy said:


> hmm I will have a think about this mate might go for anadrol for first for weeks and dbol last four what you think about that?


Might be worth trying. And then you'll know which you prefer for futur reference. Just take a couple of weeks off in between.


----------



## Murphy (Nov 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Might be worth trying. And then you'll know which you prefer for futur reference. Just take a couple of weeks off in between.


Yea I'm going for 15/16 week bulk up so ready to cut for the summer hopefully. Will keep you updated mate, thanks allot for your advise


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

so damn pumped for my first official session on the gear

what's everyone training today?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> so damn pumped for my first official session on the gear
> 
> what's everyone training today?


I did legs and biceps, a lot of focus on hamstrings. Let me guess, chest day for you?



Murphy said:


> Yea I'm going for 15/16 week bulk up so ready to cut for the summer hopefully. Will keep you updated mate, thanks allot for your advise


S'all good man.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've got a fella asking if Body Conscious Superdrol is good to go, as far as I am aware it is - do any of you guys have any personal experience with it?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I've got a fella asking if Body Conscious Superdrol is good to go, as far as I am aware it is - do any of you guys have any personal experience with it?


A mate has ran it, said was GTG. Ive heard brawn nutrition is gtg too tbh


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

A1243R said:


> A mate has ran it, said was GTG. Ive heard brawn nutrition is gtg too tbh


Thanks, I'll let him know!


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I did legs and biceps, a lot of focus on hamstrings. Let me guess, chest day for you?S'all good man.


Of course it's Monday lol

Wednesday gym is empty ️


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

What are you fellas up to tonight?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Sat here sweating think my gear might be kicking in..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Plate said:


> Sat here sweating think my gear might be kicking in..


May the gains be with you.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1,000,000 posts in this section now.


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I did legs and biceps, a lot of focus on hamstrings. Let me guess, chest day for you?
> 
> S'all good man.


aha na, it's international chest day on monday so all the equipment is taken, I did shoulders and bis

probly placebo but it was pretty damn long workout, had to force myself to leave, can't wait to pin again


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> aha na, it's international chest day on monday so all the equipment is taken, I did shoulders and bis
> 
> probly placebo but it was pretty damn long workout, had to force myself to leave, can't wait to pin again


Haha nice, you're gonna be a raging gear head before you know it.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

AnyOne tried AS Labs winny?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> What are you fellas up to tonight?


havent been able to train chest (or any pushing work) for 3 months now due to a shoulder injury...found out today I can do low cable flies with almost 0 pain.

So ended up going nuts and doing 12 sets of 15-20 reps (still had to go very light granted). Felt amazing to actually have a chest pump in months :thumb :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Drogon said:


> havent been able to train chest (or any pushing work) for 3 months now due to a shoulder injury...found out today I can do low cable flies with almost 0 pain.
> 
> So ended up going nuts and doing 12 sets of 15-20 reps (still had to go very light granted). Felt amazing to actually have a chest pump in months :thumb :lol:


Ah that must have been a nightmare not being able to hit chest for so long, what caused it in the first place?


----------



## Hamstrings (Nov 9, 2015)

Is Sphinx gear all good to go?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Hamstrings said:


> Is Sphinx gear all good to go?


Not used them myself fella I think I've seen people on here recommend them though? If my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Hamstrings said:


> Is Sphinx gear all good to go?


i used the test e and it was doing the job nicely but I wasn't reacting well to the carrier oil and had bad pip for a week, but my pal used it and no pip and said it was gtg too..


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Guys, I wonder if anyone can help or has any tips. Recently started bulking on 750mg test and 600 tren e. Have ran this cycle before with great effect. However this time the night sweats are the worst I have ever had. The bed sheets literally stick to me and are soaked in the morning. The Mrs is moaning about having to change/wash them on a daily basis (she has slight OCD re: cleanliness). She wants me to come off the tren, but I am refusing to do so. Before I have usually just had wet hair but this time I am literally waking in the night to simply wipe the sweat off my face. I have tried sleeping clothed to keep the sweat "contained" this does not work.

I am using Infiniti Tren E and think its the most powerful I have used in the sense of sides, as well as my lifts are shooting up in the gym at a rate far higher than any other cycle I have done.

Does anyone know a way of lowering this side effect?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Guys, I wonder if anyone can help or has any tips. Recently started bulking on 750mg test and 600 tren e. Have ran this cycle before with great effect. However this time the night sweats are the worst I have ever had. The bed sheets literally stick to me and are soaked in the morning. The Mrs is moaning about having to change/wash them on a daily basis (she has slight OCD re: cleanliness). She wants me to come off the tren, but I am refusing to do so. Before I have usually just had wet hair but this time I am literally waking in the night to simply wipe the sweat off my face. I have tried sleeping clothed to keep the sweat "contained" this does not work.
> 
> I am using Infiniti Tren E and think its the most powerful I have used in the sense of sides, as well as my lifts are shooting up in the gym at a rate far higher than any other cycle I have done.
> 
> Does anyone know a way of lowering this side effect?


Lowering the dose. And sleep on a towel.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Lowering the dose. And sleep on a towel.


Thanks, I thought about lowering the dose but wasn't inclined to given my cycle history. Would it be reasonable to assume that given the increased sides this current batch of tren is more potent?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I have never managed to eliminate the night sweats but have had better and worse night sweats ,I have read things on low oestrogen being a known cause , I think it's mainly that tren is such a powerful hormone.

low carbs a few hours before bed does make a difference IME.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Why people often prefer test e over sustanon?
> 
> I had this thought of test e release more steadier than sustanon that is a blend of short n long ester?


I've used both, the main difference was Test E only has to be pinned once a week rather than 3/4 times and I never got any PIP from Test E but got mild PIP from Sustanon occasionally. Ultimately both are just Testosterone so you won't see any difference as far as gains go.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Guys, I wonder if anyone can help or has any tips. Recently started bulking on 750mg test and 600 tren e. Have ran this cycle before with great effect. However this time the night sweats are the worst I have ever had. The bed sheets literally stick to me and are soaked in the morning. The Mrs is moaning about having to change/wash them on a daily basis (she has slight OCD re: cleanliness). She wants me to come off the tren, but I am refusing to do so. Before I have usually just had wet hair but this time I am literally waking in the night to simply wipe the sweat off my face. I have tried sleeping clothed to keep the sweat "contained" this does not work.
> 
> I am using Infiniti Tren E and think its the most powerful I have used in the sense of sides, as well as my lifts are shooting up in the gym at a rate far higher than any other cycle I have done.
> 
> Does anyone know a way of lowering this side effect?


Sounds intense. I have never had anything more than a light glaze of sweat on my upper chest, traps and shoulders - never anything like that. At least you know it's potent Tren though which is good.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Sounds intense. I have never had anything more than a light glaze of sweat on my upper chest, traps and shoulders - never anything like that. At least you know it's potent Tren though which is good.


I love tren and this is the only apparent side I get from it, apart from when I cycle off it where I get a mild case of shoulder acne. I am hoping it is potent tren, everything so far suggests it definitely is.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I love tren and this is the only apparent side I get from it, apart from when I cycle off it where I get a mild case of shoulder acne. I am hoping it is potent tren, everything so far suggests it definitely is.


I'm going to be trying Infiniti Tren soon myself so it's good to know that it is doing its job properly.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> What are you fellas up to tonight?


Quads/Cardio/Abs


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I'm going to be trying Infiniti Tren soon myself so it's good to know that it is doing its job properly.


I think you'll be pleased.

My training partner is getting similar effects, but he's not quite so lean. His strength is shooting it up, and he is finding his cardio endurance is hampered since adding tren to his test cycle. I only do 20-30mins of LISS cardio 3 times a week, so not noticing this impact as profoundly.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Quads/Cardio/Abs


Ah have fun with Quads. Do you split legs in to Quad day and Ham day?

I did legs yesterday but more emphasis on Hamstrings, bad DOMS today. Training shoulders today, my favourite.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Ah have fun with Quads. Do you split legs in to Quad day and Ham day?
> 
> I did legs yesterday but more emphasis on Hamstrings, bad DOMS today. Training shoulders today, my favourite.


Only Quads on tuesday, Hams on saturday and then finisher with Front squats.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Only Quads on tuesday, Hams on saturday and then finisher with Front squats.


I'm gonna have to try splitting it like that sooner or later, I can't hit my hamstrings hard enough after hitting quads and vice versa.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> I'm gonna have to try splitting it like that sooner or later, I can't hit my hamstrings hard enough after hitting quads and vice versa.


I used to do quads and hams in one single day and my legs used to literally tremble while doing stiff leg dead lift after quads.  . Ditched that way of working out


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I used to do quads and hams in one single day and my legs used to literally tremble while doing stiff leg dead lift after quads.  . Ditched that way of working out


Yeah that's what I'm usually like because my lower back gets exhausted.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Hi guys,good evening/morning.Do u guys have the feeling of changed of heart when u see ur friend is getting bigger everywhere when they appeared after few weeks when u wanna do ur cut cycle lol.


Hell no. Getting lean is the best thing you can do, you'll look and feel much better by the end of it and your face will look better too.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Ah have fun with Quads. Do you split legs in to Quad day and Ham day?
> 
> I did legs yesterday but more emphasis on Hamstrings, bad DOMS today. Training shoulders today, my favourite.





Jatin Bhatia said:


> Only Quads on tuesday, Hams on saturday and then finisher with Front squats.


What your two's views on splitting legs into two days? It's something i've been looking at these past few days. I want to bring my legs up and thinking this might be the way so I can focus on each muscle more.

Edit: Ok i didn't scroll down to read it a bit. Do you guys have any examples of quad / hamstring exercises which are more than the normal squat, leg press/ext/curl...sdl


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> What your two's views on splitting legs into two days? It's something i've been looking at these past few days. I want to bring my legs up and thinking this might be the way so I can focus on each muscle more.
> 
> Edit: Ok i didn't scroll down to read it a bit. Do you guys have any examples of quad / hamstring exercises which are more than the normal squat, leg press/ext/curl...sdl


Machine hack squats are the best for adding size to your quads in my opinion, sissy squats, glute ham raises, hamstring kickbacks, static wall squats.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> What your two's views on splitting legs into two days? It's something i've been looking at these past few days. I want to bring my legs up and thinking this might be the way so I can focus on each muscle more.
> 
> Edit: Ok i didn't scroll down to read it a bit. Do you guys have any examples of quad / hamstring exercises which are more than the normal squat, leg press/ext/curl...sdl


I keep my leg workout very simple mate, don't try to lift too heavy, just moderate intensity, 10-12 reps. For Quads:-

a) Leg extension :- 4-5 sets

b ) Front Squats:- 4-5 sets

C) Hack squats :- 4-5 sets

d) Leg press (Single leg/both leg) :- 4-5 sets

Out of above 5, i do any 3 on a given day.

For Hams, just stiffed leg dead lift. Nothing else.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I also find that doing a mix of paused ATG reps and partial ROM constant tension reps is really good.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I also find that doing a mix of paused ATG reps and partial ROM constant tension reps is really good.


My problem with squats is I have tight ankles so feet lift up. With my ROM I have no chance of getting ATG even though I know it's not fully necessary, it gets on my tits!! Been trying to stretch everyday. In general my flexibility is sh1te all round haha.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> My problem with squats is I have tight ankles so feet lift up. With my ROM I have no chance of getting ATG even though I know it's not fully necessary, it gets on my tits!! Been trying to stretch everyday. In general my flexibility is sh1te all round haha.


I've always been lucky as far as squat mobility goes, can go Olympic style ATG paused no problem.

But yeah the main thing for me to really pack size on my legs was not just focusing on heavy barbell squats but using high volume and high reps, machine hack squats, Tom Platz style training, gained a ton of thickness in my legs really quickly when I incorporated that.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Evening fellas.

Whats the most Tren you guys have run?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Brillo said:


> Haven't they added a new hologram recently? Think they said there were fakes around but probably just a s**t batch so they're doing a mini 're-branding'. I just ordered a few vials so hoping it's going to be decent.


I had bunk Infniti tren ace and deca blend...off a source I totally trust and they got it direct from infiniti..theres loads of reviews of their oils being bad lately..likely dwn to raw supplier but u never know


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Hamstrings said:


> Is Sphinx gear all good to go?


not wen I bought a load..alpha pissed all over it


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> I've always been lucky as far as squat mobility goes, can go Olympic style ATG paused no problem.
> 
> But yeah the main thing for me to really pack size on my legs was not just focusing on heavy barbell squats but using high volume and high reps, machine hack squats, *Tom Platz style* training, gained a ton of thickness in my legs really quickly when I incorporated that.


When you say Tom Platz style, do you use your toe while getting up on machine squats?


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Shree vankateesh oils . Yay or nay.

Cheers guys


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> When you say Tom Platz style, do you use your toe while getting up on machine squats?


For Sissy squats yeah and use different stances to target different areas of the quads. He has some good videos on YouTube about training.



dmull86 said:


> Shree vankateesh oils . Yay or nay.
> 
> Cheers guys


People saying they're equally as good as Alpha Pharma and Pharmacom.


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

pinned again today, it's child's play now

can't wait for back day tonight

also ordered superdrol for a quick kickstart

done it solo before and it made me the biggest in my life, but then again it was Beastdrol which was highly rated, using bodycoscious from tommorow, hopefully it helps


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> I had bunk Infniti tren ace and deca blend...off a source I totally trust and they got it direct from infiniti..theres *loads of reviews of their oils being bad lately.*.likely dwn to raw supplier but u never know


not on here there ain't, everyone says they're g2g even though i've yet to see anyone here whos even halfway through a cycle. :whistling:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> pinned again today, it's child's play now
> 
> can't wait for back day tonight
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Have you noticed any increase in libido or motivation yet?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> not on here there ain't, everyone says they're g2g even though i've yet to see anyone here whos even halfway through a cycle. :whistling:


I'm only really hearing good things about Infiniti, I'm gonna get some of their Tren next week I think.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Can we include pct feels ITT?

Tearing up at kids Christmas cartoons. Bad times bros.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I'm only really hearing good things about Infiniti, I'm gonna get some of their Tren next week I think.


Always best to check other forums' opinions mate also, very eye-opening.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Can we include pct feels ITT?
> 
> Tearing up at kids Christmas cartoons. Bad times bros.


lol how did the cycle go?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> lol how did the cycle go?


Lost a few kilos in water weight but strengths holding in there but constantly tired so training feels like a real chore! The Paris stuff touched my soul lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> My problem with squats is I have tight ankles so feet lift up. With my ROM I have no chance of getting ATG even though I know it's not fully necessary, it gets on my tits!! Been trying to stretch everyday. In general my flexibility is sh1te all round haha.


buy a hockey ball and roll it around with soles of your feet


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Lost a few kilos in water weight but strengths holding in there but constantly tired so training feels like a real chore! The Paris stuff touched my soul lol


lost a few kilo of water through tears lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Always best to check other forums' opinions mate also, very eye-opening.


I'm on Infiniti stuff at the moment and very pleased with it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Plate said:


> lost a few kilo of water through tears lol


It's funny because it's true lol

Pct ain't as bad as I was expecting, still able to plough the misses. Just it's me that needs the hug afterwards


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Lost a few kilos in water weight but strengths holding in there but constantly tired so training feels like a real chore! The Paris stuff touched my soul lol


This is why we blast and cruise rather than PCT. :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I'm on Infiniti stuff at the moment and very pleased with it.


what are you running mate? I'm using the t400 and tren e but abut early to tell yet


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Plate said:


> what are you running mate? I'm using the t400 and tren e but abut early to tell yet


Just the tren e, and some of their test -e (was using bayer test, but decided to save that for my cruise). The tren e has given me the most potent sides (night sweats) I have ever suffered.


----------



## mateypeeps (Oct 5, 2015)

im now running excel pharma testrojet ,trenbolone.50 mg winny 50 mg oxy 50mg var and im looking like some kind of nightmare


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Just the tren e, and some of their test -e (was using bayer test, but decided to save that for my cruise). The tren e has given me the most potent sides (night sweats) I have ever suffered.


oh we spoke about this before lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Plate said:


> oh we spoke about this before lol


Yeah, you'll be all good. I don't know why some people are belittling it, I have used multiple labs, and will continue to do so, but for now I am happy with Infiniti stuff my source sorted me. There are many experienced members on here that said it was good, hence why I was willing to try it.


----------



## mateypeeps (Oct 5, 2015)

i have no side affects ever but then again i can sniff more coke than most drink more fight and f**k some of us are just beasts


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

mateypeeps said:


> Yeah, you'll be all good. I don't know why some people are belittling it, I have used multiple labs, and will continue to do so, but for now I am happy with Infiniti stuff my source sorted me. There are *many experienced members on here that said it was good,* hence why I was willing to try it.


It is funny how people are VERY wary of any new poster giving opinions on a lab, and rightly so (they could make accounts to just promote and/bash labs)

However, most fail to understand that you also, if not MORE so, have to be wary of what the "very experienced" members of forums say. They usually have an agenda of their own kind...one that a lot of new guys do not realise, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Yeah, you'll be all good. I don't know why some people are belittling it, I have used multiple labs, and will continue to do so, but for now I am happy with Infiniti stuff my source sorted me. There are many experienced members on here that said it was good, hence why I was willing to try it.


yeh I'm not worried, already getting little episodes of sweating and stuff will see how it goes, and yeh it's rare to hear of bad feedback about it on here..


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> It is funny how people are VERY wary of any new poster giving opinions on a lab, and rightly so (they could make accounts to just promote and/bash labs)
> 
> However, most fail to understand that you also, if not MORE so, have to be wary of what the "very experienced" members of forums say. They usually have an agenda of their own kind...one that a lot of new guys do not realise, if you know what I mean...


There are certain people on here that have been really helpful with me, given me good advice and taught me a thing or two. I am therefore willing to gauge their opinions and will therefore try things for myself. I am happy with this approach and the stuff I have used based on peoples guidance on here.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

mateypeeps said:


> im now running excel pharma testrojet ,trenbolone.50 mg winny 50 mg oxy 50mg var and im looking like some kind of nightmare


I found their 50mg Winstrol tabs to be pathetic compared to Alpha Pharma 50mg Winstrol.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

mateypeeps said:


> im now running excel pharma testrojet ,trenbolone.50 mg winny 50 mg oxy 50mg var and im looking like some kind of nightmare


What you can say about them orals?

I wouldn't touch it

And your var is more likely winny

Friend of mine had bunk dbol-bunk dbol wtf

And my letro (freebie) was bunk as well


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Good stuff. Have you noticed any increase in libido or motivation yet?


motivation for sure, as for libido, ive always been a horndog, saw the gf yesterday and had to get it out of the way before we spoke properly, but that's standard to me

heard peole feel it i week 2-3 so looking forward to it


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

shay1490 said:


> motivation for sure, as for libido, ive always been a horndog, saw the gf yesterday and had to get it out of the way before we spoke properly, but that's standard to me
> 
> heard peole feel it i week 2-3 so looking forward to it


Sounds good man.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

BIGSNC said:


> Guys
> 
> first time using a low test high tren cycle and was hoping anyone could give me a few suggestions on the best dosages.


I'm happily using 20mg Test Prop a day alongside 50mg Tren Ace a day . Recently added 50mg Mast Prop. Happy enough with those ratios to have made up a couple of vials mixed up (means I'm only drawing from the same vial).


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

quick question instead of starting a new topic, I just done my test e jab. a tiny bit of blood came out, no biggie, what im more worried about is if any test it lost from this?

cheers guys


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Has anybody tried Infiniti Tren A, Tri-Tren or Mast P?


Using the Tren and the Mast - moved over from Sphinx as source was out. Happy with both.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

tidyboythfc said:


> quick question instead of starting a new topic, I just done my test e jab. a tiny bit of blood came out, no biggie, what im more worried about is if any test it lost from this?
> 
> cheers guys


Use Z Track method (Google it) to prevent oil spilling out of injection site.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

tidyboythfc said:


> quick question instead of starting a new topic, I just done my test e jab. a tiny bit of blood came out, no biggie, what im more worried about is if any test it lost from this?
> 
> cheers guys


Doubt it - I'd imagine you hit a vein on the way out. I did it this morning as it happens - the blood shot out rather than dripped (made me think of Mortal Kombat lol) . Scared me for a second but the pressure stopped in the blink of an eye.


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

MrLulz said:


> Doubt it - I'd imagine you hit a vain on the way out. I did it this morning as it happens - it shot out rather than dripped.


this was only a tiny drop of blood, so sounds safe enough. thanks


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Use Z Track method (Google it) to prevent oil spilling out of injection site.


just watched a good video on youtube about it. thanks DLTBB, you the man!! saying that though, you dont think i lost any precious test do you?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

tidyboythfc said:


> just watched a good video on youtube about it. thanks DLTBB, you the man!! saying that though, you dont think i lost any precious test do you?


You would've been able to see the texture of the oil sat on top of the skin, even if you did it would only have been a very small amount.


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> You would've been able to see the texture of the oil sat on top of the skin, even if you did it would only have been a very small amount.


thanks again, and well done for doing this "off topic" section. keeps things clean


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

tidyboythfc said:


> thanks again, and well done for doing this "off topic" section. keeps things clean


Aha no worries man, it's just a place where the freaks can hang out and talk about whatever.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Any you guys ever gained while lowering the dose. It's possible my diet has improved but I haven't really changed anything. Only thing I've changed is added farmers walks to training and lowered test dose. Was 500mg pw. Now 250.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> Any you guys ever gained while lowering the dose. It's possible my diet has improved but I haven't really changed anything. Only thing I've changed is added farmers walks to training and lowered test dose. Was 500mg pw. Now 250.


A dude on another forum was saying he did, went from high Tren and Test to 300mg Test Cyp and cleaned up his diet and was gaining


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Just how suppressive is Sdrol? @‌DLTBB I liked the cycle you mentioned previously with Mast and I have been thinking to buy Sdrol for future purposes, probably BC's or Sharks unsure though? I've heard of people really being shutdown hard, same as M1T shutdown e.g extreme lethargy etc. this compound interests me though, I must admit. so does M1T, I was thinking to grab SD Matrix before it gets banned, but I think it could be more hassle than what it's worth, I just hope Sdrol isn't the same.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> A dude on another forum was saying he did, went from high Tren and Test to 300mg Test Cyp and cleaned up his diet and was gaining


it must be the diet then. It's only couple of pounds but I was expecting to lose a few. Cheers man. Good thread by the way


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Starz said:


> Just how suppressive is Sdrol? @‌DLTBB I liked the cycle you mentioned previously with Mast and I have been thinking to buy Sdrol for future purposes, probably BC's or Sharks unsure though? I've heard of people really being shutdown hard, same as M1T shutdown e.g extreme lethargy etc. this compound interests me though, I must admit. so does M1T, I was thinking to grab SD Matrix before it gets banned, but I think it could be more hassle than what it's worth, I just hope Sdrol isn't the same.


I blast and cruise so I've never had to 'recover' from Superdrol as it were. BC and Shark I've heard are both good to go, the one I've used was Dragon Nutrition which was good. I'd recommend giving it a shot, I felt a bit of lethargy while I used it but other than that didn't get any bothersome sides. The strength from it was on par with Anadrol but it gives a much better cosmetic effect with it being 'dry' compared to Anadrol.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I blast and cruise so I've never had to 'recover' from Superdrol as it were. BC and Shark I've heard are both good to go, the one I've used was Dragon Nutrition which was good. I'd recommend giving it a shot, I felt a bit of lethargy while I used it but other than that didn't get any bothersome sides. The strength from it was on par with Anadrol *but it gives a much better cosmetic effect with it being 'dry' compared to Anadrol. *


Exactly why it intrigues me, if you was to go for any brand or out of BC or Shark, what would you get? shame Dragon stopped, I know they had a good rep. what duration would you suggest 4 weeks of 20 - 30mg? could it be ran for 6 weeks, do you think? or is it really that liver toxic?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Starz said:


> Exactly why it intrigues me, if you was to go for any brand or out of BC or Shark, what would you get? shame Dragon stopped, I know they had a good rep. what duration would you suggest 4 weeks of 20 - 30mg? could it be ran for 6 weeks, do you think? or is it really that liver toxic?


I think either or. Both should be the same. I've seen more reviews on BC so I would probably pick that given the choice. 4 weeks at 20mg is the usual recommended dose but I've seen fellas on other forums run it for 15 weeks and say they've had no issues, they must have livers of steel.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

dmull86 said:


> Any you guys ever gained while lowering the dose. It's possible my diet has improved but I haven't really changed anything. Only thing I've changed is added farmers walks to training and lowered test dose. Was 500mg pw. Now 250.


I do gain on cruise 125-150/week around week 4 ones I finished blast

Nothing like blast but still...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

SD made me hate food


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> SD made me hate food


Liver under stress = appetite gone.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Good morning.
> 
> 1:ive been reading about blast&cruise and on/off cycle and i found that a lot of people are really against blast&cruise and say its not worth it and on/off is better in terms of gains and everything.they also said that until u reaches the usage of grams per week than ur not eligible to do blast&cruise(idk about this)
> 
> ...


Blasting and cruising is faster and more effective for making gains than cycling because you're never losing mass. You're either gaining or maintaining mass.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Thx for the brief explanation but ifbu dont mind would u answer few more question regarding b&c.
> 
> How does blast&cruise works and its proper protocols and how it works better than on/off cycle.Do i really need to reach grams of aas per week first to go blasting n cruising?
> 
> I got a kid already and planning on vasectomy/or misses have to take birth control injection since im at 80% dont want kid anymore anytime soon.so having kid is not in my book for awhile.


Nope you don't have to be taking grams of gear to blast and cruise, I'm not sure where that idea has come from. I have been blasting and cruising since I started taking steroids and even now a year and a half down the line I am only running 725mg of gear per week in total.

You run a 'blast' which is typically 8-16 weeks of running 'high doses' or multiple compounds, a phase where you would usually be trying to add muscle mass followed by a 'cruise' which is a phase also typically lasting 8-16 weeks where you run nothing but a low dose of Testosterone usually 100-250mg per. This will give your body a break from high doses of steroids but using the Testoserone will allow you to maintain your muscle mass.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been using this 'Diamond Labs' Tren for a couple of weeks now, it seems decent, it's definitely better than the Excel Pharma I was using previously. I'm going to give Infiniti a try next and see if that's any better, I'll keep you guys posted on how it goes.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

@Dark sim Any chance this can be stickied fella?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Nope you don't have to be taking grams of gear to blast and cruise, I'm not sure where that idea has come from. I have been blasting and cruising since I started taking steroids and even now a year and a half down the line I am only running 725mg of gear per week in total.
> 
> You run a 'blast' which is typically 8-16 weeks of running 'high doses' or multiple compounds, a phase where you would usually be trying to add muscle mass followed by a 'cruise' which is a phase also typically lasting 8-16 weeks where you run nothing but a low dose of Testosterone usually 100-250mg per. This will give your body a break from high doses of steroids but using the Testoserone will allow you to maintain your muscle mass.


Do you get regular bloods doing this?

Cost of them puts me off


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> @Dark sim Any chance this can be stickied fella?


it won't happen mate.


----------



## mateypeeps (Oct 5, 2015)

excel winny just finished didnt notice f**k all but then again i was on tren oxy test var and winny mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

mateypeeps said:


> excel winny just finished didnt notice f**k all but then again i was on tren oxy test var and winny mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice


6 compounds at once huh? Any recent physique pics?


----------



## mateypeeps (Oct 5, 2015)

dont like puttin pics on mate its a bit gay but let me say im cummin off the anadrol today its been about 4 months.i got sick results big and cut im 6 4 105 kg solid mean and a c**t


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah you certainly do sound like a cvnt I'll give you that.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

mateypeeps said:


> dont like puttin pics on mate its a bit gay but let me say im cummin off the anadrol today its been about 4 months.i got sick results big and cut im 6 4 105 kg solid mean and a c**t


..lol


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> ..lol


x2


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Im planning on Test400 blend 1ml per week/equipoise 500mg per week for 16week and cruise on 250mg test e for 8weeks.the thing is,is it a good idea for me to add anavar and winstrol in the blast at 50mg each substance of anavar/winstrol.and do i add them in the beginning of blast or 5weeks b4 blast ended since it will give me the cut b4 cruising or there another good protocol for this one.


Skip the Test 400 and get some Test E or Test Cyp. I hate those Test blends, they give terrible PIP and are usually a stupid blend of esters. Also why Eq? You won't get much or anything from 500mg of Eq. Just do something like 15-16 weeks of Test E or C at 500mg with 50mg Win/Var for the last 6 weeks as a finished to harden you up. Simple and effective.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Skip the Test 400 and get some Test E or Test Cyp. I hate those Test blends, they give terrible PIP and are usually a stupid blend of esters. Also why Eq? You won't get much or anything from 500mg of Eq. Just do something like 15-16 weeks of Test E or C at 500mg with 50mg Win/Var for the last 6 weeks as a finished to harden you up. Simple and effective.


Why dont you recommend EQ mate? I know a lot of people who love it and get on with it great.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Why dont you recommend EQ mate? I know a lot of people who love it and get on with it great.


There are just much better options, if you're using Eq to build mass you've got Nandrolone instead which is miles better or if you're using it for the 'cosmetic effect' it gives you've got Tren which again, is miles better. That and it seems to be so hit and miss - half the fellas I see running it literally don't get ANYTHING from it. Of course you do get the occasional person who says they really like it but for me I'd rather not run it for 3-4 months to find out I'm one of the people who doesn't respond to it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Gonna pick up a couple of vials of Infitini Tren tonight and give it a whirl.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

What would be the minimum amount of Test you guys would cut with?

If I were to low dose/cruise for a few weeks (say 8) at the end of my cycle at around 150mg a wk would that protect my hard earned mass or would I be better just to cruise for a few weeks then bump back up to 400ish and cut?

I'll probably be looking to lose around 1/2 stone I would imagine.

Cheers.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Brillo said:


> What would be the minimum amount of Test you guys would cut with?
> 
> If I were to low dose/cruise for a few weeks (say 8) at the end of my cycle at around 150mg a wk would that protect my hard earned mass or would I be better just to cruise for a few weeks then bump back up to 400ish and cut?
> 
> ...


That would be fine, you're not gonna lose any muscle on 150mg cutting to 10%.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> That would be fine, you're not gonna lose any muscle on 150mg cutting to 10%.


Cool. Cheers man.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> That would be fine, you're not gonna lose any muscle on 150mg cutting to 10%.


id go with 250. If u get sides/ ur body cant handle 1ml of test a week then this aint for u.

Wtf is the point of injecting 100mg to cruise? Id rather just not pin anything at that poiint.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

varman said:


> id go with 250. If u get sides/ ur body cant handle 1ml of test a week then this aint for u.
> 
> Wtf is the point of injecting 100mg to cruise? Id rather just not pin anything at that poiint.


Bcos that's the idea behind it to give your body a break from high dosages but still enough to prevent muscle loose

150/week should serve you well op unless you more than 100 kgs you might need bit more


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

varman said:


> id go with 250. If u get sides/ ur body cant handle 1ml of test a week then this aint for u.
> 
> Wtf is the point of injecting 100mg to cruise? Id rather just not pin anything at that poiint.


From what I've read the average natty test levels would be around the 50mg / wk mark. Cruising on 250 is just overkill imo when it's 5 times your normal level and you'd probably still need to take an AI ... but everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Would something like 250mg e10d work for cruising?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

When does a cruise become a bridge?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Would something like 250mg e10d work for cruising?


yes mate


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Brillo said:


> From what I've read the average natty test levels would be around the 50mg / wk mark. Cruising on 250 is just overkill imo when it's 5 times your normal level and you'd probably still need to take an AI ... but everyone has their own opinions.


lol no. You need much more then 50pw to hit good natty numbers. 150 is trt. Some fellas need 200, there individual variance. If an endo gives u 50pw tell them to gtfo. We freaks.

But srs, u shouldnt need an ai on 250 unless fat as fuk.maybe if s**t genetics.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

varman said:


> lol no. You need much more then 50pw to hit good natty numbers. 150 is trt. Some fellas need 200, there individual variance. If an endo gives u 50pw tell them to gtfo. We freaks.
> 
> But srs, u shouldnt need an ai on 250 unless fat as fuk.maybe if s**t genetics.


Probably didn't explain properly, 50mg / wk was reference to average natty test levels (around the 15-20 nmol/L mark) not what a trt dosage would be. TRT generally is around 100-150mg and aimed at bringing you up to the higher range around 30nmol.

I had bloods on last cycle as I felt really s**t and I was low dosing (due to an injury) at 200mg Cyp /wk, my oestradiol came back at 275pmol opposed to my pre cycle level of 75 (ref range 50-218) so would need a low dose AI to keep in check but agree that everyone is different and why for me bloodwork is an integral part of my cycles.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> What is everybody's 'go to' lab at the moment? I have seen a lot of talk about Infiniti lately..


Sphinx or Wildcat


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> When does a cruise become a bridge?


I've never heard the term 'bridge' outside of this forum, can you explain it to me?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I've never heard the term 'bridge' outside of this forum, can you explain it to me?


Tbh I only heard of it after searching "cruise dose" and reading a few old threads the term 'bridging' came up although as I asked earlier, I didn't pick up what the difference was.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Tbh I only heard of it after searching "cruise dose" and reading a few old threads the term 'bridging' came up although as I asked earlier, I didn't pick up what the difference was.


Use to you could bridge between cycles or after cycle till pct

You could bridge till the show and go in to it full of dbol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Proline-Laboritories

New lab,

Anyone heard much about them?


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Whats people's opinion on tapering off test instead of a pct. To me it seems more logical than putting more drugs in the system and crying like a bitch and feeling like s**t for a while. Just my thoughts but.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> Whats people's opinion on tapering off test instead of a pct. To me it seems more logical than putting more drugs in the system and crying like a bitch and feeling like s**t for a while. Just my thoughts but.


Just gradually lowering the dose until you're off completely and then not doing a PCT? Stupid idea.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Just gradually lowering the dose until you're off completely and then not doing a PCT? Stupid idea
> 
> I'm sure your right but why.
> 
> Not planning it just thought it could work for some people.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You're still gonna be shut down until you actually come off anyway, so you'd still need a PCT if you tapered down to, say, half a ml.

EDIT: Dunno WTF is going on but the wrong person was quoted and there's nothing in the quote :lol: Quoting on my phone is a nightmare...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

See my post above mate.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> You're still gonna be shut down until you actually come off anyway, so you'd still need a PCT if you tapered down to, say, half a ml.
> 
> EDIT: Dunno WTF is going on but the wrong person was quoted and there's nothing in the quote :lol: Quoting on my phone is a nightmare...


Trying to quote people on this forum on mobile is a nightmare, they need to make a mobile-friendly version.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> You're still gonna be shut down until you actually come off anyway, so you'd still need a PCT if you tapered down to, say, half a ml.
> 
> EDIT: Dunno WTF is going on but the wrong person was quoted and there's nothing in the quote :lol: Quoting on my phone is a nightmare...


same thing happening with me.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Any of you fellas use winny on a bulk? I used 10mg a day on a standard cycle to see if it combats estro as well as some claim and I just felt different. Felt good infact and performance in the gym was better, those days when you go in and start your first exercise and you think "Feel like this is gonna be a productive workout" became a lot more common. Might actually run a proper dose next cycle and see what happens.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tapatalk makes it just about useable for me


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Any of you fellas use winny on a bulk? I used 10mg a day on a standard cycle to see if it combats estro as well as some claim and I just felt different. Felt good infact and performance in the gym was better, those days when you go in and start your first exercise and you think "Feel like this is gonna be a productive workout" became a lot more common. Might actually run a proper dose next cycle and see what happens.


Never done it myself and I can't imagine feeling anything from 10mg of Winstrol but I've seen two people on another forum discussing combining Test, Deca and Winstrol and saying it was really good for strength.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Never done it myself and I can't imagine feeling anything from 10mg of Winstrol but I've seen two people on another forum discussing combining Test, Deca and Winstrol and saying it was really good for strength.


Yeah I'm thinking maybe I just lucked out in finding that 10mg got my estrogen levels at an optimal level on that particular cycle. Think I'll try 50mg on my next cycle though and see if I like it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The Infiniti Tri Tren seems really smooth, no PIP from it at all.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Does anybody actually belive high dose letro can remove gyno?

or are you just stuck with it?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Nara said:


> Sphinx or Wildcat


Iv got some dbol put away from Sphinx. Have you tried bud?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

DORIAN said:


> Iv got some dbol put away from Sphinx. Have you tried bud?


I haven't tried, but I've heard good things. Can't really go wrong with Sphinx, from what I've used of their oils they've been good.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Does anybody actually belive high dose letro can remove gyno?
> 
> or are you just stuck with it?


Maybe not completely

Depends how long you had it for?



aLadNamedAsh said:


> Does anybody actually belive high dose letro can remove gyno?
> 
> or are you just stuck with it?


Maybe not completely

Depends how long you had it for?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Does anybody actually belive high dose letro can remove gyno?
> 
> or are you just stuck with it?


I've heard the go to protocol now is Raloxifen at 120mg a day, I've seen people saying it zapped their gyno away.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm needing more tren enth next week to finish my currently cycle, looking at Sphinx or Infinity, which is better would you say? I've ran sphinx a few times before but the last batch seemed a little dodgy, really bad pip, so I switched to Alliance however the amps aren't correctly/evenly filled so finishing this next week and going back or Sphinx or Infinity.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm needing more tren enth next week to finish my currently cycle, looking at Sphinx or Infinity, which is better would you say? I've ran sphinx a few times before but the last batch seemed a little dodgy, really bad pip, so I switched to Alliance however the amps aren't correctly/evenly filled so finishing this next week and going back or Sphinx or Infinity.


I've only pinned this Infiniti gear twice so it's too early to tell but I'll keep you updated, I'm using their Tri Tren blend.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Trying to decide what to use for my next bulk period. If I can get free gear I'm thinking low Test with high Tren/Mast and Var and Halo as orals. If I have to pay for it I'm thinking of something more economical like Test/Tren and a low dose of Dianabol PWO in the 20-30mg range. Thoughts?


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

> Trying to decide what to use for my next bulk period. If I can get free gear I'm thinking low Test with high Tren/Mast and Var and Halo as orals. If I have to pay for it I'm thinking of something more economical like Test/Tren and a low dose of Dianabol PWO in the 20-30mg range. Thoughts?


Low Test, high Tren and Anadrol+Superdrol would be pretty sick.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

jchpowell said:


> Low Test, high Tren and Anadrol+Superdrol would be pretty sick.


I can't seem to use Anadrol without my nipples going really puffy. So annoying.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

What's going on with safe mail? I'm sure you can understand the relevance to thread


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jumping back on insulin today (fast) gonna run 19 iu (10 iu per 10kg) thinking of following mutants protocol again but i remember the beta alanine giving me itches bad so will stick to protein - creatine - vitargo - bcaa .

will be using pre workout with pre - intra - post shake then a meal

how is everyone that uses slin using it ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> jumping back on insulin today (fast) gonna run 19 iu (10 iu per 10kg) thinking of following mutants protocol again but i remember the beta alanine giving me itches bad so will stick to protein - creatine - vitargo - bcaa .
> 
> will be using pre workout with pre - intra - post shake then a meal
> 
> how is everyone that uses slin using it ?


I've never used it and I've never been able to find much information about it online, what do you 'feel' while you have it in your stack? Extra fullness, pumps? (I'm not suggesting that I'm going to hop on it, I think I'm still miles away from that level but I'm just curious about what the main use of it is.)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> I've never used it and I've never been able to find much information about it online, what do you 'feel' while you have it in your stack? Extra fullness, pumps?


pump is 10x normal for me and fullness all day , i normally use lantus 100-150iu daily but diet and training has been hit n miss so using fast as i can be flexible .


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> pump is 10x normal for me and fullness all day , i normally use lantus 100-150iu daily but diet and training has been hit n miss so using fast as i can be flexible .


Don't get me wrong mr Strong 

Why you running slin if you can't be fully committed to diet & training?

Genuine Q


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Have u noticed ur midsection got thicker from the slin?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jabbed for the 3rd time on Monday of the test 400 infinity and tren e infinity, the test seems to be doing its job, but never ran tren so don't really know yet, no night sweats so far so maybe to early to tell..


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Plate said:


> Jabbed for the 3rd time on Monday of the test 400 infinity and tren e infinity, the test seems to be doing its job, but never ran tren so don't really know yet, no night sweats so far so maybe to early to tell..


How much tren you running bud? I'd imagine you should have at least night sweats by your third jab. I normally get sweats in the first week. Hopefully it's all ok.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Plate said:


> Jabbed for the 3rd time on Monday of the test 400 infinity and tren e infinity, the test seems to be doing its job, but never ran tren so don't really know yet, no night sweats so far so maybe to early to tell..


Week 5 for me

All of it (sides )over the night


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I've never used it and I've never been able to find much information about it online, what do you 'feel' while you have it in your stack? Extra fullness, pumps? (I'm not suggesting that I'm going to hop on it, *I think I'm still miles away from that level* but I'm just curious about what the main use of it is.)


What makes you say that?

At your bf % it would work very well.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> At your bf % it would work very well.


I just assumed people added it in when they had 'maxed out' their AAS gains and wanted to take it further.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

babyarm said:


> How much tren you running bud? I'd imagine you should have at least night sweats by your third jab. I normally get sweats in the first week. Hopefully it's all ok.


I'm sweating like mad through the day and in the gym but not waking up noticing I have been sweating at all, just feel like I did on the test e at the min tbh..

running 400mg test and 200mg tren e, 1 jab a week..

me too mate but it seems one of them is working anyway, hopefully they both are..



Sebbek said:


> Week 5 for me
> 
> All of it (sides )over the night


yeh will keep going with it and see if they start to show, I might be the same as you..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Plate said:


> I'm sweating like mad through the day and in the gym but not waking up noticing I have been sweating at all, just feel like I did on the test e at the min tbh..
> 
> running 400mg test and 200mg tren e, 1 jab a week..
> 
> ...


To be honest 200mg Tren E is a really low dose so I wouldn't be surprised if you don't get any side effects from it but I would expect a small boost in strength and some mild cosmetic effects.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

sounds abit stupid playing with your insulin, risk of hypoglycaemia or diabetes?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> sounds abit stupid playing with your insulin, risk of hypoglycaemia or diabetes?


From what I've read on it if you know what you're doing it is simple and perfectly safe plus it'll let you get to a size when stacked with AAS that would be impossible to reach with gear alone.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> To be honest 200mg Tren E is a really low dose so I wouldn't be surprised if you don't get any side effects from it but I would expect a small boost in strength and some mild cosmetic effects.


will see how I go on with it anyway might up it for the last few weeks to get a feel for the sides..


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I just assumed people added it in when they had 'maxed out' their AAS gains and wanted to take it further.


I see it as just another tool in the box. I'm still not sold on it myself, got another 4 week cycle soon, so we'll see.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Plate said:


> Jabbed for the 3rd time on Monday of the test 400 infinity and tren e infinity, the test seems to be doing its job, but never ran tren so don't really know yet, no night sweats so far so maybe to early to tell..


Pleased to hear this ... I have a few vials of the 400 in my box of tricks


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Any of you fellas used heavy whipping cream to make protein shakes with? fu**ing epic way of adding extra calories to a bulk. 150ml heavy cream, 150ml milk and 2 scoops of whey is 800 calories and tastes like a delicious McDonalds style milkshake. 90 pence for a 300ml tub of heavy cream, 1100 calories in a tub.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Any of you fellas used heavy whipping cream to make protein shakes with? fu**ing epic way of adding extra calories to a bulk. 150ml heavy cream, 150ml milk and 2 scoops of whey is 800 calories and tastes like a delicious McDonalds style milkshake. 90 pence for a 300ml tub of heavy cream, 1100 calories in a tub.


if thats the same as double cream then yea I add it. Fills u up right and quick. I find it hard to eat after.does what it's suppose to but


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

How long do u guys think aas will be readily available to get and use. Before jonny law changes rules and tightens regulations and laws. Is anyone worried that it'll become really difficult to get. What are your plans if anything happened. I would probably just try and make my own.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

dmull86 said:


> How long do u guys think aas will be readily available to get and use. Before jonny law changes rules and tightens regulations and laws. Is anyone worried that it'll become really difficult to get. What are your plans if anything happened. I would probably just try and make my own.


It's not exactly legal now :lol: Only difference would be that you'd get in trouble for buying or possessing them if you got caught, but I doubt that'll put a lot of people off tbh.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> It's not exactly legal now :lol: Only difference would be that you'd get in trouble for buying or possessing them if you got caught, but I doubt that'll put a lot of people off tbh.


hypothetically speaking. If they banned all online sources and local sources didn't supply anymore.

SupposE what worries me is that if I'm b an c but find I can't get anymore.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

dmull86 said:


> hypothetically speaking. If they banned all online sources and local sources didn't supply anymore.
> 
> SupposE what worries me is that if I'm b an c but find I can't get anymore.


Private email sources  It's the modern equivalent of the bloke at the gym, you just gotta know people that know him and those people gotta vouch that you're safe.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Private email sources  It's the modern equivalent of the bloke at the gym, you just gotta know people that know him and those people gotta vouch that you're safe.


so you think roids are safe for the near future then.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> so you think roids are safe for the near future then.


I think we'll be alright!


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I think we'll be alright!


still good to plan ahead. As swoltroll was saying. Might stock up on a load of test for trt dose for a couple of years from a good reputable consistent lab. To be covered then order the blast amount as and when needed.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

dmull86 said:


> still good to plan ahead. As swoltroll was saying. Might stock up on a load of test for trt dose for a couple of years from a good reputable consistent lab. To be covered then order the blast amount as and when needed.


You better hurry up before 3rd World War


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking forward to hearing reviews about Dimension Labs, make sure you guys who can get your hands on it keep us updated!


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> You better hurry up before 3rd World War


might be good for business


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Looking forward to hearing reviews about Dimension Labs, make sure you guys who can get your hands on it keep us updated!


found these pics online mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

mrproc said:


> found these pics online mate
> 
> View attachment 117863
> 
> ...


Does look like hacks.

The hacks t3 I had was incredibly potent lol and their VAR was gtg.

Need confirmation that it is not someone just jumping on the band wagon though


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

the only way you would get confirmation is if you personally know the lab owners mate. I don't but heard of a few trusted people this is the re-brand.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Does look like hacks.
> 
> The hacks t3 I had was incredibly potent lol and their VAR was gtg.
> 
> Need confirmation that it is not someone just jumping on the band wagon though


I thought their T3 was overdosed like f**k to be honest. But yeah the packaging is near identical to D Hacks, I hope my old reseller gets their stuff.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I thought their T3 was overdosed like f**k to be honest. But yeah the packaging is near identical to D Hacks, I hope my old reseller gets their stuff.


Yeah...switched from pharma to hacks and noticed a big difference (as in hacks being potent lol). good stuff.

Although I didn't realise then you can get pharma t3 for like £4 a pack now...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Yeah...switched from pharma to hacks and noticed a big difference (as in hacks being potent lol). good stuff.
> 
> Although I didn't realise then you can get pharma t3 for like £4 a pack now...


Yep, T3 is dirt cheap abroad, I stocked up on it when I was in Turkey so I've got like 8 packets of it lying around now.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Is dimension made by banned lab? Anyone know if they have dnp?

Havent been able to find dnp since banned lab went.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Noòob question incoming... test e, how long before you feel it?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> still good to plan ahead. As swoltroll was saying. Might stock up on a load of test for trt dose for a couple of years from a good reputable consistent lab. To be covered then order the blast amount as and when needed.


its a reasonable concern but to this day weed is still illegal in the uk both to posses and sell yet having not smoked for the past 6 years im confident i could still go out right now and pick up a bag

steroids are becoming ever popular in the gym rat scene, there isnt any real concern for not being able to source any

honestly best thing to put your mind at ease is to take my advice and find yourself a decent lab or lab that youve had good results with and just buy in 9+ vials of test and keep it as your trt gear (buy additional gear as and when youd like to blast)

if you run it at legit trt dose then 9 vials should last you about 3 years

when you start nearing the final year buy in another 9, youll know which labs are reputable as during this time youll be sourcing extra gear for your blasts

most stress free way of going about it imo

plus worse case scenario in X amount of years time some major crackdown happens beyond anything in previous drug prevention history and there is no steroids available online or in the gym (not gona happen) then youll have to go to your GP and get your levels checked and be put on script if youre not in range and cannot recover


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Noòob question incoming... test e, how long before you feel it?


most ppl are going to say 4-6 weeks, although i guess it depends what you are waiting for.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Noòob question incoming... test e, how long before you feel it?


They say it takes 3-4 weeks before it 'peaks' but I personally feel an increase in libido and mood within days.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

superpube said:


> Noòob question incoming... test e, how long before you feel it?


varies from person to person and of course depends on dosage

im assuming its your first cycle with a question like this

on my first cycle i ran 500mg of test e and it took about 6-7 weeks before i could REALLY tell (strength and aggression)

these days i pick up on the signs much earlier but in terms of prominent effect for me it takes a little longer than the majority of people at 4-6 weeks as illbehaviour said


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Second cycle first was smaller dose but I felt 'on' within two weeks, I'm 4 and a half now and nothing (other than dbol pumps courtesy of 4 days on blue hearts)

No morning wood, no raise of libido.

Debabting with myself whether to buy some more or wait it out


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

superpube said:


> Second cycle first was smaller dose but I felt 'on' within two weeks, I'm 4 and a half now and nothing (other than dbol pumps courtesy of 4 days on blue hearts)
> 
> No morning wood, no raise of libido.
> 
> Debabting with myself whether to buy some more or wait it out


no morning wood would be what would alarm me

from about 7 days in i start waking up pitching a tent

skin gets a little greasy around week 2-3

id give it another week personally and see how you get on

maybe grab some more gear to keep on hand just in case it is bunk


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

swole troll said:


> no morning wood would be what would alarm me
> from about 7 days in i start waking up pitching a tent
> 
> skin gets a little greasy around week 2-3
> ...


exactly as I found last time.

Had to stop wearing glasses in the gym as even lumpy elderly ladies would give me an embarrassing pointy part if they were in tight leggings!

Weird, I did start feeling test-y after a week or so, but it stopped. No ai yet either.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

superpube said:


> exactly as I found last time.
> 
> Had to stop wearing glasses in the gym as even lumpy elderly ladies would give me an embarrassing pointy part if they were in tight leggings!
> 
> Weird, I did start feeling test-y after a week or so, but it stopped. No ai yet either.


What lab is it? If I missed it...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> What lab is it? If I missed it...


 Noble black tops, 600mg each week

Not read of any bunkyness, just pip. I have pip. I also pin like a parkinsons sufferer so that may add to pip.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Noble black tops, 600mg each week
> 
> Not read of any bunkyness, just pip. I have pip. I also pin like a parkinsons sufferer so that may add to pip.


I've heard a lot about Noble giving nasty PIP in their recent batches.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I've heard a lot about Noble giving nasty PIP in their recent batches.


Might be a s**t batch cause I'm using their black tops and it's smooth as ever


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

babyarm said:


> Might be a s**t batch cause I'm using their black tops and it's smooth as ever


Ah really, and you've bought it recently? I know one guy who bought 5 vials of their 1-Test Cyp and had to stop using it completely after like 2 pins because he said the PIP was unbearable and lasted for like a week. :huh:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> Ah really, and you've bought it recently? I know one guy who bought 5 vials of their 1-Test Cyp and had to stop using it completely after like 2 pins because he said the PIP was unbearable and lasted for like a week. :huh:


They changed owner and apparently new stuff is sh1te!!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Ah really, and you've bought it recently? I know one guy who bought 5 vials of their 1-Test Cyp and had to stop using it completely after like 2 pins because he said the PIP was unbearable and lasted for like a week. :huh:


Think I got them last month or end of September


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I've heard a lot about Noble giving nasty PIP in their recent batches.


It hurts no more then the renvex I had before, and like I say s**t pinning. Swollen and heavy doms-like in quad for 1 day if I do it nice, 3 days if I gore myself.

Dunno how much it normally hurts but this is completely bare-able, and I'm a pussy.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Why is [email protected] filtered to banned labs on here? What happened for them to be banned?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Why is [email protected] filtered to banned labs on here? What happened for them to be banned?


Bcos it was like "maternity ward "

Push push push


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Bcos it was like "maternity ward "
> 
> Push push push


I always liked their stuff. :tongue:


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I always liked their stuff. :tongue:


Banned


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Bcos it was like "maternity ward "
> 
> Push push push


No it was because police were investigating him and UK-M didn't want to have any relations with the lab being mentioned here. Hence why he shut down his lab and made a new one.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Anybody know a good otc remedy for shoulder acne ( shacne ).


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

dmull86 said:


> Anybody know a good otc remedy for shoulder acne ( shacne ).


Antibacterial soap


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Nara said:


> No it was because police were investigating him and UK-M didn't want to have any relations with the lab being mentioned here. Hence why he shut down his lab and made a new one.


What's the new one called?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> What's the new one called?


Dimensions


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> Anybody know a good otc remedy for shoulder acne ( shacne ).


Scrub the area in the shower using Nizoral or other medicated shampoo.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Scrub the area in the shower using Nizoral or other medicated shampoo.


just looked up nizoral. Brilliant I'll get some tommorow. Cheers. Do u just get it in boots or somewhere similar


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> just looked up nizoral. Brilliant I'll get some tommorow. Cheers. Do u just get it in boots or somewhere similar


Yeah it's behind the counter where you get tablets and stuff usually


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Yeah it's behind the counter where you get tablets and stuff usually


nice one. Thanks again


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Liking this Infitniti Tren so far, seems more potent than Excel and Diamond at the same doses by a long stretch


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Liking this Infitniti Tren so far, seems more potent than Excel and Diamond at the same doses by a long stretch


The tren e @ 200mg a week is working too, never get anxiety but I am now..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Plate said:


> The tren e @ 200mg a week is working too, never get anxiety but I am now..


Is it bearable? What symptoms are you getting?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Liking this Infitniti Tren so far, seems more potent than Excel and Diamond at the same doses by a long stretch


Would be tempted to use for my cut but just cannot get the bunk infiniti I previously had out of my head!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

dmull86 said:


> just looked up nizoral. Brilliant I'll get some tommorow. Cheers. Do u just get it in boots or somewhere similar


Cheapest place I have found it is Sainsburys for £5, usually around £6.20 in Tescos and Boots.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Is it bearable? What symptoms are you getting?


It's weird how we are all affected differently by Tren, I have mentioned before but Infiniti's Tren gives me the worst night sweats, but I don't mind as I am loving the results.

I don't get any mental sides at all.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Liking this Infitniti Tren so far, seems more potent than Excel and Diamond at the same doses by a long stretch


Everything is stronger than Exel


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Is it bearable? What symptoms are you getting?


just worrying about daft stuff I normally wouldn't give a sh1t about, usually on a night it comes about, say if I hear a bang my heart starts beating fast and I'm convinced I'm being robbed, that sounds like paranoia but anxiety comes after, just on edge about most stuff..

going to drop it if it carrys on, like I said i haven't ever had a problem with it..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Plate said:


> just worrying about daft stuff I normally wouldn't give a sh1t about, usually on a night it comes about, say if I hear a bang my heart starts beating fast and I'm convinced I'm being robbed, that sounds like paranoia but anxiety comes after, just on edge about most stuff..
> 
> going to drop it if it carrys on, like I said i haven't ever had a problem with it..


I feel you. I wouldn't stay on anything that makes me feel like s**t mentally regardless of the gains.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I feel you. I wouldn't stay on anything that makes me feel like s**t mentally regardless of the gains.


no me either, will see how it plays out this week then decide, feel fvckin get great off it in every other aspect tho..


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Unfortunately this is my experience of tren I never had anxiety issues at all but sometimes I would get worked up felt my throat closing over and cudnt breathe had same issue with small spaces and feeling I couldn't back out , only happened couple of times buy completely out of character and I blame tren, just keep eye on it , sides sometimes settle once blood levels stabilise it's like coming up on a pill feels dodgy coming up sometimes but when you peak damn it's sweet lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

What AAS do you guys find give you best feeling of well being?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What AAS do you guys find give you best feeling of well being?


test and masteron combo for me

Shame about the bacne but def best sense of well being


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> Unfortunately this is my experience of tren I never had anxiety issues at all but sometimes I would get worked up felt my throat closing over and cudnt breathe had same issue with small spaces and feeling I couldn't back out , only happened couple of times buy completely out of character and I blame tren, just keep eye on it , sides sometimes settle once blood levels stabilise it's like coming up on a pill feels dodgy coming up sometimes but when you peak damn it's sweet lol


yeh that's the same as me, I feel for people who suffer with anxiety after feeling what it's like, I always imagined it can't be that bad, but it is, cheers for explaining that will see how it goes mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What AAS do you guys find give you best feeling of well being?


Cruising on Test


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Test gives a great feeling , but just test I find I can get overly aggressive on other compounds not in a bad way but end up moody if I have a bad day at gym, people bullshit the idea of feeling like superman on test but to some degree you do , accomplished maybe a better word for it though or as you said wellbeing


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> Test gives a great feeling , but just test I find I can get overly aggressive on other compounds not in a bad way but end up moody if I have a bad day at gym, people bullshit the idea of feeling like superman on test but to some degree you do , accomplished maybe a better word for it though or as you said wellbeing


Felt like God after first injection of test e but only lasted the first night.

Weird as f**k really


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Felt like God after first injection of test e but only lasted the first night.
> 
> Weird as f**k really


would be more adrenaline like then , I pin sust eod just because I feel it gives me a good placebo effect like taking a preworkout, 1/2ml of sust,200mg caffeine,40g dextrose and tiestos club life and I'm ready to go


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> would be more adrenaline like then , I pin sust eod just because I feel it gives me a good placebo effect like taking a preworkout, 1/2ml of sust,200mg caffeine,40g dextrose and tiestos club life and I'm ready to go


Haha yeah that makes sense thinking about it, was a right pussy about it!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Sticking a sharp bit of metal in you is not normal I'll give people that but if you do it correctly you can't feel a thing and I mean nothing, I was amped up first few weeks I started could've stayed in gym for hours and hours from the rush I got but it soon fades and that bit of sharp metal is just as valuable as the chicken you cook each night


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What AAS do you guys find give you best feeling of well being?


felt like a god walking amongst men on tren.

srs.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Guys quick question,do i need arimidex that bad in cycle or just keep it just incase something happen and pop it.or pop it on day 1?


You need to have it on hand but take it when necessary and start with a small amount, don't just take it for no reason.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Ok thanx bro.i have arimidex inside drawer just wondering when to take or wait till weird stuff kicks in only then take it.haahaha
> 
> Loving ukm board now.


Sweet, well at least it's there if you need it fella. How long have you been pinning Test now?


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

I fancy trying superdrol. Can you control gyno symptoms easily if they appear?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jon.B said:


> I fancy trying superdrol. Can you control gyno symptoms easily if they appear?


The people who I've heard about having nipple problems on Superdrol have been few and far between, the ones who have said it was prolactin gyno so if you keep some Prami or Caber on hand you should be sweet. Or even megadose Vitamin B6, that's what I use to control prolactin from 19 NORS and it seems to work for me.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

alvogen arimidex anyone used my scouce has only this in


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Plate said:


> just worrying about daft stuff I normally wouldn't give a sh1t about, usually on a night it comes about, say if I hear a bang my heart starts beating fast and I'm convinced I'm being robbed, that sounds like paranoia but anxiety comes after, just on edge about most stuff..
> 
> going to drop it if it carrys on, like I said i haven't ever had a problem with it..


What kind of stuff was going through my head for around 20 weeks would be embarrassing to post it

It wasn't worth it which I did realise when I came off but on the other hand it was like addiction seeing body changing daily .


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> What kind of stuff was going through my head for around 20 weeks would be embarrassing to post it
> 
> It wasn't worth it which I did realise when I came off but on the other hand it was like addiction seeing body changing daily .


lol i know yeh, turns you into a different person mentally I think..

did you find it got easier to manage the longer you was on?

and did you find all the sides went away once it had cleared your system?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

anyone used this lab ?

View attachment P1030758.JPG


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Plate said:


> lol i know yeh, turns you into a different person mentally I think..
> 
> did you find it got easier to manage the longer you was on?
> 
> and did you find all the sides went away once it had cleared your system?


After a while it becomes routine "come down its tren,come down its tren"-works

I could still feel the sides good few months after discounting it


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys, listen here.

Did no one ever think about this?

Let's say Ben start a cycle.

Ben gets high BP on cycle, because of hematocrit spike.

Ben doesn't want to donate blood otherwise he will be discovered he is a roided up piece of c**t.

Ben decide to sterilize a needle and do a very tiny hole on his arm, at the height of the arm vein.

He lets the blood flow until he looses quite a decent bit, then he medicate the wound.

Isn't this a good way to lower HTC?

I always thought about this.


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What AAS do you guys find give you best feeling of well being?


Dbol has the feel good factor for me.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> The people who I've heard about having nipple problems on Superdrol have been few and far between, the ones who have said it was prolactin gyno so if you keep some Prami or Caber on hand you should be sweet. Or even megadose Vitamin B6, that's what I use to control prolactin from 19 NORS and it seems to work for me.


Thanks for the reply. I thought it might be like oxy gyno that nothing seems to stop. I get along with 19NORS ok so might not be too bad, another compound to try


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> Guys, listen here.
> 
> Did no one ever think about this?
> 
> ...


self phlebotomy's often get brought up on here

theyre very possible but need a bit more than a needle head to drain it off

plus handy to have someone on stand by in case you faint and end up turning into a medjool date

EDIT - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/225592-private-therapeutic-phlebotomy/?page=3


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Hamstrings said:


> ben loses so much blood he passes out and dies but no longer has high htc


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Next one. Diet is pro/fat pre workout & carbs intra/post workout. Cals say 300 over maintenance training days. Would a little fast acting pwo insulin add loads of fat? just enough slin to utilise the carb intake not adding a lot more like most lads seem to.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

swole troll said:


> self phlebotomy's often get brought up on here
> theyre very possible but need a bit more than a needle head to drain it off
> 
> plus handy to have someone on stand by in case you faint and end up turning into a medjool date
> ...


But can't I just cut my vein and let the blood flow? Btw where can I find the tube to drain the blood? If I'll ever need it... I think not... But you never know


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> But can't I just cut my vein and let the blood flow? Btw where can I find the tube to drain the blood? If I'll ever need it... I think not... But you never know


by simply cutting a vein it would either quickly clot or bleed profusely until you got medical attention

there isnt really a medium between the two and even if there is its VERY hard to get it right and not a good idea to try

you can either go to the GP and have them perform a phlebotomy, donate blood, come off gear between cycles for substantial amount of time or you can drop to a legitimate trt dose between blasts


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

swole troll said:


> by simply cutting a vein it would either quickly clot or bleed profusely until you got medical attention
> there isnt really a medium between the two and even if there is its VERY hard to get it right and not a good idea to try
> 
> you can either go to the GP and have them perform a phlebotomy, donate blood, come off gear between cycles for substantial amount of time or you can drop to a legitimate trt dose between blasts


i cycle, not blast and cruise... and I'm planning to donate every time between cycle, if possible, just some days before I start my cycle, like 10 days before.

This should already keep eeverything in check...

Btw if donation is not an option for whatever reason I gotta be prepared.

And I mmeant, why can't I just open a little hole with a needle, so it clots quite fast, but I'll keep removing the clot until I'm satisfied.

Btw have you ever had experience with it?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> i cycle, not blast and cruise... and I'm planning to donate every time between cycle, if possible, just some days before I start my cycle, like 10 days before.
> 
> This should already keep eeverything in check...
> 
> ...


your going to wreck your veins by pinning them over and over to get out ridiculously small amounts of blood at a time, honestly just right off the whole pin removal of blood, its not going to work

the fact you are coming off in between cycles means your bloods should return to normal given enough time off

having slightly elevated RBC for 8-12 weeks isnt of major concern, its not going to get that out of hand if youre only cycling, the people at real risk are those that stay on year round and never really drop to a trt dose, instead staying at 250-300mg in between cycles and those whos 'cycles' get out of hand and they end up blasting for 6 or even 12 months ive heard of before which is madness

cycling on and off, youll be fine mate, just donate when you can and maybe take some baby aspirin during your cycles if youre that worried


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

this one is stupid but I have to ask...do girls really smell pheromones when you are on cycle? I mean if you are on a 500mgs of testosterone do they really smell testosterone?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

CROcyclist said:


> this one is stupid but I have to ask...do girls really smell pheromones when you are on cycle? I mean if you are on a 500mgs of testosterone do they really smell testosterone?


they'll smell if youre on trenbolone that's for sure


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

swole troll said:


> they'll smell if youre on trenbolone that's for sure


well I'm sure about that but I'm more interested in testosterone because I will cut on test so I'm curious


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

scouser85 said:


> alvogen arimidex anyone used my scouce has only this in


no1 lads

must be the only thing u guys havnt seen


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Do u need to be in single digits b/f for using mast. I hear it's great if u have low bodyfat. I'm roughly 15% I'd say. Was wanting to add it for my next blast


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CROcyclist said:


> this one is stupid but I have to ask...do girls really smell pheromones when you are on cycle? I mean if you are on a 500mgs of testosterone do they really smell testosterone?


Only if I don't wash my hands afterwards


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Only if I don't wash my hands afterwards


LOL


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> Do u need to be in single digits b/f for using mast. I hear it's great if u have low bodyfat. I'm roughly 15% I'd say. Was wanting to add it for my next blast


You won't get much from it at 15%, it's mild in the best of cases as far as cosmetic effects go. You could hope for a tiny bit of strength and maybe a small boost in libido from it at best.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> You won't get much from it at 15%, it's mild in the best of cases as far as cosmetic effects go. You could hope for a tiny bit of strength and maybe a small boost in libido from it at best.


Do you think there's any truth in tren sides being less when mast is also ran?


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> You won't get much from it at 15%, it's mild in the best of cases as far as cosmetic effects go. You could hope for a tiny bit of strength and maybe a small boost in libido from it at best.


Yea I was thinking that would probably be the case. O well. Cheers for reply


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll officially give Infiniti the green light now, been on their Tren for a few weeks and it's definitely good to go.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I've used tbol a few times and got on ok. Looking to step it up a little. Acne is a worry of mine as had it rough when I was younger. Still got oily skin now but very little acne. Any shouts for what I should be looking to use aas/prohormones? Cheers guys


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

tyke1 said:


> I've used tbol a few times and got on ok. Looking to step it up a little. Acne is a worry of mine as had it rough when I was younger. Still got oily skin now but very little acne. Any shouts for what I should be looking to use aas/prohormones? Cheers guys


 An oral standalone cycle? Superdrol is good. I would always recommend using Test rather than oral only though, far greater risk:reward ratio.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> tyke1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 hour ago, tyke1 said: I've used tbol a few times and got on ok. Looking to step it up a little. Acne is a worry of mine as had it rough when I was younger. Still got oily skin now but very little acne. Any shouts for what I should be looking to use aas/prohormones? Cheers guys
> ...


Probably just oral for now. Heard test can flair acne up. Some get it, others don't.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Is it worth bothering with HCG during cycle if you're unable to pin it for three weeks due to a holiday??


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

mateypeeps said:


> excel winny just finished didnt notice f**k all but then again i was on tren oxy test var and winny mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice


 Excel var test results on anabolic lab came bk as no active ingredient


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> Guys, listen here.
> 
> Did no one ever think about this?
> 
> ...


 That's how I do it..but with 50ml barrel....take out 150evey 2 weeks or so


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Excel var test results on anabolic lab came bk as no active ingredient


 Yeah, their Winstrol was s**t too. Either severely under dosed or completely bunk.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> @DLTBB My test400 arriving next week.planning to blast with them for 16week n in the last 6 putting in 50mg anavar/50mg stanazolol(pills).arimidex in drawer ready for backup.


 Sounds good boss. Make sure you take advantage of your time on and eat/train properly.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

tyke1 said:


> DLTBB said:
> 
> 
> > tyke1 said:
> ...


Sd can also.cause acne... if your prone to it you'll get if off most things.. some just worse.than others and sd is pretty strong!

Acne is.caused by change in hormonal levels not the drug itself!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

tyke1 said:


> DLTBB said:
> 
> 
> > tyke1 said:
> ...


Sd can also.cause acne... if your prone to it you'll get if off most things.. some just worse.than others and sd is pretty strong!

Acne is.caused by change in hormonal levels not the drug itself!!


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> tyke1 said:
> 
> 
> > DLTBB said:
> ...


But more androgenic steroids may cause acne worse than a mainly anabolic steroid.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm thinking about my summer cut cycle and I want to hear your opinion on anavar.what can I expect from 50mgs of anavar ED? I will also use 500mgs of test and clen...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

CROcyclist said:


> I'm thinking about my summer cut cycle and I want to hear your opinion on anavar.what can I expect from 50mgs of anavar ED? I will also use 500mgs of test and clen...


 I used Anavar at 100mg during this Summer's cut and I wasn't very impressed with it to be honest, I was really lean when I introduced it - 8-9% body fat but I honestly didn't see much from it, maybe mild hardness and slightly better pumps in the gym, that's about it. I'm going to give it another whirl soon while I am bulking and see if it works any better when ran in a surplus but for the time being I don't recommend it. Winstrol is a better option if you are cutting and want to add an oral for extra dryness/hardness/a small boost in strength.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I used Anavar at 100mg during this Summer's cut and I wasn't very impressed with it to be honest, I was really lean when I introduced it - 8-9% body fat but I honestly didn't see much from it, maybe mild hardness and slightly better pumps in the gym, that's about it. I'm going to give it another whirl soon while I am bulking and see if it works any better when ran in a surplus but for the time being I don't recommend it. Winstrol is a better option if you are cutting and want to add an oral for extra dryness/hardness/a small boost in strength.


 well I will be satisfied with moderate hardness and pumps...I do not expect some crazy effects from it maybe some extra vascularity on my body.I hope it will go well with my test and clen.thanks for reply mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

CROcyclist said:


> well I will be satisfied with moderate hardness and pumps...I do not expect some crazy effects from it maybe some extra vascularity on my body.I hope it will go well with my test and clen.thanks for reply mate


 Sure. Just be mindful that there are cheaper and more effective alternatives which are less likely to be faked, but if you want to run something very mild Anavar is fine.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anybody tried this Letro?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

CROcyclist said:


> well I will be satisfied with moderate hardness and pumps...I do not expect some crazy effects from it maybe some extra vascularity on my body.I hope it will go well with my test and clen.thanks for reply mate


 I loved anavar 2 summers ago had great results from it but I'd recommend running it for 8-10 weeks. Didn't get going til end of week e @100mg. Last summer I tried winni to be honest for the price I'd go with that from now on. Sides put me off it before hand but I didn't get any


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> sorry mate i went to quote you earlier now i have no choice but to quote you before i can post in here again normally


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

swole troll said:


> DLTBB said:
> 
> 
> > sorry mate i went to quote you earlier now i have no choice but to quote you before i can post in here again normally


 Do the mods know about this bug? It's annoying.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Any of you guys pin sub q?

i bought in some 30g 0.5" pins for shooting sub q while cruising but decided id give them trial run now with a ml of apollo test e (poor choice as the oil seems thicker than most)

literally sat here for 5 minutes forcing against what felt like i was trying to inject with a pin that has no hole in the end


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Do the mods know about this bug? It's annoying.


 i tagged lorian regarding the matter but got no reply


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> I loved anavar 2 summers ago had great results from it but I'd recommend running it for 8-10 weeks. Didn't get going til end of week e @100mg. Last summer I tried winni to be honest for the price I'd go with that from now on. Sides put me off it before hand but I didn't get any


 well I'm not interested in winny because of negative sides ond the joints.that's why I'm giving chance to anavar.similar results and less sides.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Any of you guys pin sub q?
> 
> i bought in some 30g 0.5" pins for shooting sub q while cruising but decided id give them trial run now with a ml of apollo test e (poor choice as the oil seems thicker than most)
> 
> ...


 Think most people jab subq oil in much less volume and more frequency regardless of ester.

like 0.2ml every other day.

could be wrong thin


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Think most people jab subq oil in much less volume and more frequency regardless of ester.
> 
> like 0.2ml every other day.
> 
> could be wrong thin


 lulz that would make sense then

ive heard of guys pinning their cruise dose all in one go by back loading a slin

@Sebbek you pin with a back loaded slin even while blasting?

slins are usually 29g so youd of thought that a 30g would make little difference

that was bloody hard work though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

CROcyclist said:


> well I'm not interested in winny because of negative sides ond the joints.that's why I'm giving chance to anavar.similar results and less sides.


 I has no negative sides, everyone is different

Anyway I really liked var too just needs to be run longer and costs more


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> I has no negative sides, everyone is different
> 
> Anyway I really liked var too just needs to be run longer and costs more


 Funny when people fall for the scaremongering around certain compounds and automatically think they'll get every possible potential side effect.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Funny when people fall for the scaremongering around certain compounds and automatically think they'll get every possible potential side effect.


 Very true. I was the same, sometimes I struggle with my joints so was put off of winni. After trying a few compounds and realising I don't get bad sides I thought f**k it. Had no sides, was strongest I've been and looked pretty decent within about 6 weeks. So far my favourite compound, shame it's an oral or id run it all the time

This and other forums are full of wollies that preach what they've read and not experienced themselves


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Any of you guys pin sub q?
> 
> i bought in some 30g 0.5" pins for shooting sub q while cruising but decided id give them trial run now with a ml of apollo test e (poor choice as the oil seems thicker than most)
> 
> literally sat here for 5 minutes forcing against what felt like i was trying to inject with a pin that has no hole in the end


Got the exact same pins and they're pretty worthless, takes forever to get anything through them.

But if I back fill a slin pin with the same oil it goes in fine. Strange


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Got the exact same pins and they're pretty worthless, takes forever to get anything through them.
> 
> But if I back fill a slin pin with the same oil it goes in fine. Strange


 guess that 1g does make a difference

never mind, guess ill just use these slags for hcg

no way i can be assed to try pushing oil through one of them again


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> I has no negative sides, everyone is different
> 
> Anyway I really liked var too just needs to be run longer and costs more


 do you have any expirience with alpha pharma anavar maybe?


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Funny when people fall for the scaremongering around certain compounds and automatically think they'll get every possible potential side effect.


 well I know winstrol dries joints and currently I have several inflamed tendons and I don't want when I heal them to inflame or damage again.I will not risk further injuries because it really puts me off training.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool Q&A I've been reading on RX Muscle with a guy called Swiper. 5'9 280 and fairly lean, blasts 3g of Test and cruises on 1g E3D. fu**ing huge.

http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthread.php?26760-Q-amp-A-with-Swiper

Dave Palumbo and Chris Aceto have Q&A's on that board too. Some great information and a good read if you want to kill some time.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

CROcyclist said:


> do you have any expirience with alpha pharma anavar maybe?


 Nah sorry mate I used hacks



CROcyclist said:


> well I know winstrol dries joints and currently I have several inflamed tendons and I don't want when I heal them to inflame or damage again.I will not risk further injuries because it really puts me off training.


 I wasn't having a dig do what you want to do. I was just saying I didn't run it originally for the same reason as you but when I did I found that it didn't dry my joints at all


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

swole troll said:


> sponge2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Got the exact same pins and they're pretty worthless, takes forever to get anything through them.
> ...


Id nearly guess its the syringe thats the prob, what ml is it?

With slin pins... max 1/2ml per site imo


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> Id nearly guess its the syringe thats the prob, what ml is it?
> 
> With slin pins... max 1/2ml per site imo


 its just a reg 2.5 terumo

its not the volume of oil i injected sub q thats the problem (bit of a lump but it will pass)

its how long it took for me to get the oil out and how much force i had to use, one slip and id of torn a fanny in my gut


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Cool Q&A I've been reading on RX Muscle with a guy called Swiper. 5'9 280 and fairly lean, blasts 3g of Test and cruises on 1g E3D. fu**ing huge.
> 
> http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthread.php?26760-Q-amp-A-with-Swiper
> 
> Dave Palumbo and Chris Aceto have Q&A's on that board too. Some great information and a good read if you want to kill some time.


 love the muscle in the morning vids on rx,some of them are hilarious....


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

swole troll said:


> Galaxy said:
> 
> 
> > Id nearly guess its the syringe thats the prob, what ml is it?
> ...


Yeah syringe is the problem... use "thinner" syringes as less surface area thus less force needed. Thats why slin pins you buy pre made are thin and long and 1ml max typically.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

swole troll said:


> its just a reg 2.5 terumo
> 
> its not the volume of oil i injected sub q thats the problem (bit of a lump but it will pass)
> 
> its how long it took for me to get the oil out and how much force i had to use, one slip and id of torn a fanny in my gut


 You need some 1ml barrels mate. 2.5ml barrels will be really difficult with a pin that size.

I only use small pins (25g-31g) and use 1ml barrels every time,so much easier. It has something to do with hydraulic pressure, smaller surface area etc.

Also try limiting oil volume to 0.5ml when going subQ.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TRT lifter said:


> You need some 1ml barrels mate. 2.5ml barrels will be really difficult with a pin that size.
> 
> I only use small pins (25g-31g) and use 1ml barrels every time,so much easier. It has something to do with hydraulic pressure, smaller surface area etc.
> 
> Also try limiting oil volume to 0.5ml when going subQ.


 thanks for the advice

ill pick up some 1ml syringes and try it with that

:thumb:

EDIT - these 1ml lock syringes arnt cheap, found plenty of cheap slip on ones but for the luer lock its 6 times the price!


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

swole troll said:


> thanks for the advice
> 
> ill pick up some 1ml syringes and try it with that
> 
> ...


 I just use the slip on ones,go with bd microlance though..... Those terumo ones seem to be blunt 9 times out of 10 for me!


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

I've got some nolvadex that ran out in 2014 and was wondering if was alright to use?

ive been on test and just recently added some dbol and its flared up my gyno.

im starting my tren blast on Monday and was wondering if it would be okay to use the nolva (40/60mg per day) for gyno help until the 3/4th week of tren?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Drogon said:
> 
> 
> > Think most people jab subq oil in much less volume and more frequency regardless of ester.
> ...


Late reply (****in notifications )

Blasting cruising year round sub q

Ones I did use blue one for sub q(temporary ****in Ouch)


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

TRT lifter said:


> swole troll said:
> 
> 
> > its just a reg 2.5 terumo
> ...


After a while I do manage 0.7 now

No issues


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Well I've had what seems to be a sterile cyst ever since I did that shot

The lump hasn't changed at all and is only painful if I put a lot of pressure on it

Any of you guys ran into this before pinning sub q?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Well I've had what seems to be a sterile cyst ever since I did that shot
> 
> The lump hasn't changed at all and is only painful if I put a lot of pressure on it
> 
> Any of you guys ran into this before pinning sub q?


 Heat and massage.

heard it can happen but should go down eventually.


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Running a tnt450 blend cycle which I've been on for 3 weeks;

Test e 400mg

Deca 200mg

Tren e 300mg per week

Over the last week I've started getting lower back pumps/cramps and its gradually getting worse I'm now at the point were walking for 20mins is flaring it up, someone has suggested to me to try "crampease"

Any one tried this or have any suggestions as I don't want it to interfere with the gym never mind life! Cheers


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Well I've had what seems to be a sterile cyst ever since I did that shot
> 
> The lump hasn't changed at all and is only painful if I put a lot of pressure on it
> 
> Any of you guys ran into this before pinning sub q?


Had same thing, only happens when I pin really high concentration gear sub q. It will go but it will take bloody ages.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

FreshMuscle said:


> Epistane.does it ring a bell to anyone in here?i never actually know about this substance that said to be superior than anavar.information from all of u is needed.cheers m8s


 has very similar properties (gains/looks) to anavar, will be legit aswell and possibly cheaper


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm bored in work. What are you guys up to?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

wardz said:


> Running a tnt450 blend cycle which I've been on for 3 weeks;
> 
> Test e 400mg
> 
> ...


 I've heard Taurine helps with painful pumps. I've been getting pretty bad lower back and shin pumps lately myself.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Epistane.does it ring a bell to anyone in here?i never actually know about this substance that said to be superior than anavar.information from all of u is needed.cheers m8s


 People compare it to Anavar and Winstrol because it is supposed to yield dry/lean gains and is fairly mild. I have used Epistane at 45-60mg per day but I wasn't very impressed by it, probably because I have used stronger/harsher compounds. If you're a newbie then Epistane might feel strong for you.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

DLTBB said:


> wardz said:
> 
> 
> > Running a tnt450 blend cycle which I've been on for 3 weeks;
> ...


Taurine 5-15 grms pre/ untra sorts all lower back pumps


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

FreshMuscle said:


> So u would say the same as anavar or slightly better than anavar?


 the only downsides ive read from EPI is that some people dont respond to it(could be crap diet as noobs use it alot) and it can dry joints out,

however compared to anavar the biggest plus for me is your getting what you pay for, the anavar could be bunk or winny so a waste of money,

id personally use either winny or epi, unless you know the anavar is 100% legit and dosed properly...


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

I've just started a 3 week anavar cycle (50mg per day) to kick start a 12 week test e cycle..

Can anyone give me a heads up what to expect?
From personal research, I've found that people are saying increased strength in around 2 weeks?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

BTS93 said:


> I've just started a 3 week anavar cycle (50mg per day) to kick start a 12 week test e cycle..
> 
> Can anyone give me a heads up what to expect?
> From personal research, I've found that people are saying increased strength in around 2 weeks?


 3 weeks on var @ 50... honestly mate I wouldn't expect much if anything from that!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> I've just started a 3 week anavar cycle (50mg per day) to kick start a 12 week test e cycle..
> 
> Can anyone give me a heads up what to expect?
> From personal research, I've found that people are saying increased strength in around 2 weeks?


 I wouldnt be doing Var for 3 weeks... 6/8 weeks minimum. Also what lab you gone with?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Has anyone run or know of anybody who has ran Mk677 ?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Has anyone run or know of anybody who has ran Mk677 ?


 No long term research into sarms mate...would just stick with AAS imo,


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> No long term research into sarms mate...would just stick with AAS imo,


 Have you looked into it at all mate?

Its not for muscle building its more the other benefits:



Increased Sleep


Better skin


Muscle Fulness


Increased Hunger (i really need this at the moment)


GH Like pulses up to 12x a day


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Have you looked into it at all mate?
> 
> Its not for muscle building its more the other benefits:
> 
> ...


 Not that particular one fella but sarms in general.

Those do sound interesting for sure, but I would still be worried about any (possible) long term effects from them.

I mean, we have been researching most human AAS for over 60 years. These are very new in comparison. Let me know if you do delve into it further what you find out.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> 3 weeks on var @ 50... honestly mate I wouldn't expect much if anything from that!!


 Not even with it being my first cycle?



A1243R said:


> I wouldnt be doing Var for 3 weeks... 6/8 weeks minimum. Also what lab you gone with?


 Just what a coach has told me bud.

Var - Onyx Pharma

test e - Bianocol Forma


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Not even with it being my first cycle?
> 
> Just what a coach has told me bud.
> 
> ...


 Is that Goodfella?

Id be very hesistant doing 50mg UGL anavar... especially for only three weeks.


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Not even with it being my first cycle?
> 
> Just what a coach has told me bud.
> 
> ...


 i know that musclehead guy on insta rated onyx pharma, self proclaimed juice guru lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Not that particular one fella but sarms in general.
> 
> Those do sound interesting for sure, but I would still be worried about any (possible) long term effects from them.
> 
> I mean, we have been researching most human AAS for over 60 years. These are very new in comparison. Let me know if you do delve into it further what you find out.


 I've never been intrested in them until ive started looking into this in genereal... some people are comparing it to feeling like they have taking 4iu pharma hgh.

50 quid a month for just the wellbeing stuff is good to me. I'll let you know what i decide to do. if i decide to run it ill run it for 2 months and then decide whether to run for 12 months.

There are loads and loads of studies on this particular one though


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I've never been intrested in them until ive started looking into this in genereal... some people are comparing it to feeling like they have taking 4iu pharma hgh.
> 
> 50 quid a month for just the wellbeing stuff is good to me. I'll let you know what i decide to do. if i decide to run it ill run it for 2 months and then decide whether to run for 12 months.
> 
> There are loads and loads of studies on this particular one though


 It does sound promising. Would defo be interested in following and seeing how you get on. Perhaps on other forums there is more users of it etc?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Is that Goodfella?
> 
> Id be very hesistant doing 50mg UGL anavar... especially for only three weeks.


 No buddy.

howcome?



averagejoe95 said:


> i know that musclehead guy on insta rated onyx pharma, self proclaimed juice guru lol


 Haha guess I can only wait and see


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

BTS93 said:


> Not even with it being my first cycle?
> 
> Just what a coach has told me bud.
> 
> ...


 First cycle or not!! Waste imo as 50mg var is low anyway and chances of being dosed 100% slim to nill and only 3 weeks.....

Dbol imo would have been a better option for 3 weeks or even winny for 6-8


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> I've just started a 3 week anavar cycle (50mg per day) to kick start a 12 week test e cycle..
> 
> Can anyone give me a heads up what to expect?
> From personal research, I've found that people are saying increased strength in around 2 weeks?


 I think the Var is a waste at that dose for such a short period and will offer little to no benefit but you will make solid gains in the 12 weeks from the Test so it's not going to matter too much.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> First cycle or not!! Waste imo as 50mg var is low anyway and chances of being dosed 100% slim to nill and only 3 weeks.....
> 
> Dbol imo would have been a better option for 3 weeks or even winny for 6-8


 Will it have any NEGATIVE effects?



testexpert33 said:


> I ran Var for 3 weeks @100mg a day. Shite so stopped.
> 
> Supposedly solid too. Other stuff from same source has been g2g


 All I can do is see what happens.



DLTBB said:


> I think the Var is a waste at that dose for such a short period and will offer little to no benefit but you will make solid gains in the 12 weeks from the Test so it's not going to matter too much.


 Thanks mate - first cycle so i'm nervous/excited tbh! Checking stuff, then checking again, and re-checking kinda process in my head :lol:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

testexpert33 said:


> True. You have spent the money on it now so you cant exactly send it back. Test should be good though


 Thanks bud.

Also the coach has said HCG isn't needed throughout cycle - will be fine using it after.. opinions? I've head mixed opinions like anything to do with PEDs.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> Also the coach has said HCG isn't needed throughout cycle - will be fine using it after.. opinions? I've head mixed opinions like anything to do with PEDs.


 I've never used it myself but I don't know anybody who uses it on cycle.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I've never used it myself but I don't know anybody who uses it on cycle.


 That feels re-assuring. No need to worry about getting the 'fellas' back then?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

testexpert33 said:


> Its not *needed* as such. Its a preference really. IMO aromasin is what is *needed*.


 Have that on hand if needed :thumb


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

testexpert33 said:


> well then all you have left is your pct meds or enough test to trt for several months if blast and cruising


 Only doing a 12 week cycle buddy


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Only doing a 12 week cycle buddy


 Just do HCG blast at then end fella.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Just do HCG blast at then end fella.


 Thats the plan matey.. is that what you did?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Thats the plan matey.. is that what you did?


 My PCT king of failed... i did 5000iu blast of HCG then lost the other 10000iu and didnt end up carrying through with PCT i just recovered naturally. I was back to my old test levels within about 7 weeks i think.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> *Also the coach has said HCG isn't needed throughout cycle* - will be fine using it after.. opinions? I've head mixed opinions like anything to do with PEDs.


 Never heard of the labs but, give it a run and see how you get on, judge it after 4 weeks.

I agree with this, HCG isn't needed on cycle. Using it after is fine.

Clomid and HCG is all that will be needed coming off.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

A1243R said:


> My PCT king of failed... i did 5000iu blast of HCG then lost the other 10000iu and didnt end up carrying through with PCT i just recovered naturally. I was back to my old test levels within about 7 weeks i think.


 Bloodyhell, I'd have been crapping it. I worry badly about anything like that haha


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Colin said:


> Never heard of the labs but, give it a run and see how you get on, judge it after 4 weeks.
> 
> I agree with this, HCG isn't needed on cycle. Using it after is fine.
> 
> Clomid and HCG is all that will be needed coming off.


 Thanks mate - Feels nice to be re-assured. :thumb


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Colin said:


> BTS93 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bud.
> ...


I'm gonna use this Onyx opportunity to apologise everyone who I miss lead with test e onyx review.

It was gtg at first but once I dropped test p which I started with as a kicker it just started to feel like cruising again.

Just all the symptoms of lower t when you go from blast to cruise .

That tells me op's anavar might be partly bunk


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> I'm gonna use this Onyx opportunity to apologise everyone who I miss lead with test e onyx review.
> 
> It was gtg at first but once I dropped test p which I started with as a kicker it just started to feel like cruising again.
> 
> ...


 Ah, only one way to see I guess! How will I even know? First cycle so i'm a noob at what to expect.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> Sebbek said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna use this Onyx opportunity to apologise everyone who I miss lead with test e onyx review.
> ...


You will know if it's dbol or winny


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

testexpert33 said:


> BTS93 said:
> 
> 
> > Only doing a 12 week cycle buddy
> ...


Always does


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> You will know if it's dbol or winny


 Haha well I've not blown up yet.. or had achey joints..



testexpert33 said:


> I started my first cycle "only being a 12 week cycle". During which it became 16 week then just as I'd finished I decided I'd be blasting and cruising rather than come off, pct and lose just about everything. Good luck


 Haha. No comment. But That's the plan.


----------



## TS (Nov 12, 2015)

How long does tamoxifen take to kick in and what dose should I run it at? Kind of got a little gyno/ puffy nips...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

TS said:


> How long does tamoxifen take to kick in and what dose should I run it at? Kind of got a little gyno/ puffy nips...


40mg day for a month

4-5 days


----------



## TS (Nov 12, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 40mg day for a month
> 
> 4-5 days


 Cheers pal..

Will it take a month for them to return to normal size?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

TS said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > 40mg day for a month
> ...


Add aromasing 12.5 day

4 weeks gone

I done that before with success


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Do any of you guys suffer from obstructive sleep apnea? I've been getting it recently, as soon as I fall asleep I start snoring really loudly, sometimes I can even hear myself snoring because I am still semi-conscious.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Do any of you guys suffer from obstructive sleep apnea? I've been getting it recently, as soon as I fall asleep I start snoring really loudly, sometimes I can even hear myself snoring because I am still semi-conscious.


Only when I'm really tired and when I start holding water.

Did you put on size lately?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Only when I'm really tired and when I start holding water.
> 
> Did you put on size lately?


 11lbs in 2.5 weeks


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> 11lbs in 2.5 weeks


 steroids


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Do any of you guys suffer from obstructive sleep apnea? I've been getting it recently, as soon as I fall asleep I start snoring really loudly, sometimes I can even hear myself snoring because I am still semi-conscious.


 I get this when running very wet compounds. I would often lie on the sofa and hear myself snoring, even though I was still pretty much aware of what was going on around me, TV etc. My Mrs hates it but I have simply told my Mrs that she has to deal with it.

However since running peps and HGH I notice it induces me into a deeper sleep, so only the Mrs hears it now. Happy days for me haha.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Sebbek said:
> 
> 
> > Only when I'm really tired and when I start holding water.
> ...


That would be the reason I believe.

From my experience it will levelled it's self ones your body get adjusted to it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

CROcyclist said:


> steroids


 Yes


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I get this when running very wet compounds. I would often lie on the sofa and hear myself snoring, even though I was still pretty much aware of what was going on around me, TV etc. My Mrs hates it but I have simply told my Mrs that she has to deal with it.
> 
> However since running peps and HGH I notice it induces me into a deeper sleep, so only the Mrs hears it now. Happy days for me haha.


 Yeah my Mrs was moaning about it too. She'll have to deal with it.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Yeah my Mrs was moaning about it too. She'll have to deal with it.


 They can be a bit of a pain, but ultimately, with my Mrs anyway, she does like the results. I just have to remind her of her best friends more "slobby" looking boyfriends and ask her if she would rather a dad bod type boyfriend. She soon pipes down and sees my view.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

testexpert33 said:


> my response literally anytime someone is bigger or lifts more


 yeah I know that's why I wrote that comment.I was trying to be funny xD


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

testexpert33 said:


> oh you're like me then?
> 
> I often try to be funny as well. At least I make myself laugh.


 LOL that's exactly what I'm doing


----------



## Nero024 (Aug 18, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Do any of you guys suffer from obstructive sleep apnea? I've been getting it recently, as soon as I fall asleep I start snoring really loudly, sometimes I can even hear myself snoring because I am still semi-conscious.


 Get the same thing. People say try sitting up or nasal strips, got no idea which works as I'm a heavy sleeper anyway. Seems to get worse for me when I go bed dehydrated and the back of my throat gets dry in the night.

Also sticking reccys up your nose will cause perma-damage so lay of them for a bit if you can, or just find another way to drop


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

cant believe il be in my 6th week first test e cycle already tomorow

the superdrol defo worked and im just feelin test now


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

testexpert33 said:


> my response literally anytime someone is bigger or lifts more


 MORE steroids is my response lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Can I get Insulin needles over the counter in the pharmacy?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Can I get Insulin needles over the counter in the pharmacy?


No but you can get 1ml recreational pack that will contain 5 slin barels


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Can I get Insulin needles over the counter in the pharmacy?


 eBay mate. Think you can get 20 for like 4 quid. Normally come like 2 days later


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

A1243R said:


> eBay mate. Think you can get 20 for like 4 quid. Normally come like 2 days later


 X2

Bought barrels and needles a few times from eBay and they've been spot on.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> X2
> 
> Bought barrels and needles a few times from eBay and they've been spot on.


 I get them from medisave, great prices and it seems to be a legit company so unlikely to be fake.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

By the way, anyone here ever run cortisone? Does it help suppress cortisol?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Can I get Insulin needles over the counter in the pharmacy?


Yes


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone currently running dnp? I can get rexon or dr muscle. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

can't wait to jump on steroids again...OMG I don't even dream about sex with girls, the only thing on my mind is syringe full of testosterone pinned in my butt xD I'm so ****ed up


----------



## Samdb (Dec 2, 2015)

CROcyclist said:


> can't wait to jump on steroids again...OMG I don't even dream about sex with girls, the only thing on my mind is syringe full of testosterone pinned in my butt xD I'm so ****ed up


 Whatever floats your boat mate.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> I get them from medisave, great prices and it seems to be a legit company so unlikely to be fake.


 How discreet is the medisave packaging. Does it say medisave syringes plastered all over it or just plain packaging.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

dmull86 said:


> How discreet is the medisave packaging. Does it say medisave syringes plastered all over it or just plain packaging.


 It's fine mate

Comes in plain box with nothing but your address written on it


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

made myself a Christmas present last night... 300ml of test cyp at 325mg/ml.

fk you santa!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I always use medisave for kit, its very discrete.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

When you guys give blood, do you call them the day after and tell them you have the flu, or do you let them use your premium androgen-rich blood?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> When you guys give blood, do you call them the day after and tell them you have the flu, or do you let them use your premium androgen-rich blood?


 the amount of hormones in the blood would make no difference to the recipient

if you read the question it specifically says

"*2 A partner who has ever injected, or been injected with, drugs; even a long time ago or only once. This includes body-building drugs*. You may be able to give if a doctor prescribed the drugs. Please ask "

note that their only concern is of those who have *injected* 'bodybuilding drugs' they make no mention of oral steroids which are exogenous hormones

their only concern with steroids is potentially non sterile injection procedure


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

see 14:33

ref: using exogenous hormones and donating blood


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

swole troll said:


> It's fine mate
> 
> Comes in plain box with nothing but your address written on it


 Thanks troll.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

andyboro said:


> made myself a Christmas present last night... 300ml of test cyp at 325mg/ml.
> 
> fk you santa!


 I'm jealous fam.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

christmas junk has started...am I the only around here who gets depressed after a junk meal or in this case junk week?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

swole troll said:


> see 14:33
> 
> ref: using exogenous hormones and donating blood


 Yeah sounds about right.. although I'm not quite sure where he gets his numbers from "one millionth", etc.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

guy is it fair to pay 1€ or 80 pennies for one tablet of anavar (10 mg) ?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> eBay mate. Think you can get 20 for like 4 quid. Normally come like 2 days later


 I get them in boots for free ask for 5 packs of u 100 or red packs and ull get 50 needles 5 bins and 50 or 100 swabs depending on who packed them


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Let's revive this thread.

Who does solid Anavar nowadays?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

FreshMuscle said:


> I would be so interested if someone want to tell stories on homebrewing,


 Would you also like my address and the phone number for local police station , no ones going to admit about home brewing on Internet , well anyone with any sense wouldn't .


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

Lookie what the postman delivered today <3

After much debate, I'm gonna put the tren down and save it for when I'm under 10% bodyfat and satisfied with my mass. So... back to 600mg test with anadrol (its rohm).

Make a log or nah?

P.S: Those pillows are from my girl, she gave me them as a prezzie.

View attachment IMG_0308.JPG


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

uhitmeudie said:


> Lookie what the postman delivered today <3
> 
> After much debate, I'm gonna put the tren down and save it for when I'm under 10% bodyfat and satisfied with my mass. So... back to 600mg test with anadrol (its rohm).
> 
> ...


 Go for it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Any of you guys use ISIS orals?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Any of you guys use ISIS orals?


Strong stuff, they will blow your head off


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Strong stuff, they will blow your head off


 :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Let's revive this thread.
> 
> Who does solid Anavar nowadays?


 Mates using GSL, hes doing low dose Test with GSL var and finding it really good.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Any of you guys use ISIS orals?


 Only one or two people on here rate ISIS, it doesnt get the best review generally... think there were some lab results flying round and it wasnt dosed correctly


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Can't wait to start my cycle!!!

Druuggss are goooodd mmkaayyy


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> What type of regiment do u guys use during cut cycle,mind listing down?gonna try get cutdown in 3weeks time.


 i like just above trt test and then usually double the amount of tren and mast 250/500/500

tbh i think test and tren alone is ample but i love how masteron makes me feel


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@DLTBB have you ever cut during a cruise?

ive gained a fair bit of fluff over past few months due to injuries and christmas

was planning on cutting 3-4 weeks into my cruise to allow cortisol levels to normalize a bit and then getting more aggressive with the cut as i go into the next blast in 12 weeks time


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

swole troll said:


> @DLTBB have you ever cut during a cruise?
> 
> ive gained a fair bit of fluff over past few months due to injuries and christmas
> 
> was planning on cutting 3-4 weeks into my cruise to allow cortisol levels to normalize a bit and then getting more aggressive with the cut as i go into the next blast in 12 weeks time


 Yup briefly, it was easy because my appetite was low on just low dose Test. I think that is what most people do, use their blasts to gain/bulk with and cruise to lose any excess body fat they might have gained along the way.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> How would u like the training be,giant set everything/tri set high rep medium weight.or light weight with shitload of reps lol.


 i really gota start reading peoples questions better lol

you meant training not drugs

training wise i really focus on maintaining strength during a cut as there is less of a margin for error

lower reps, higher intensity

i let cardio and diet peel the fat off

something like madcows or wendler 531 are two solid programs ill use during a cut

throw in assistance where necessary


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Can't wait to start my cycle!!!
> 
> Druuggss are goooodd mmkaayyy


What you waiting for


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Any of you guys use ISIS orals?


 isis have a bad rep, there are a couple of lab reports on another forum show them to be underdosed by about 50% on their test.


----------



## vidorando (Oct 18, 2014)

Anybody tried Biosira Methadex dbol yet? How did you like it?


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

When cutting on cycle is it better to do high volume/high intensity workout and try burning as many calories in the workout as possible

or train low intensity and focus on keeping strength?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> When cutting on cycle is it better to do high volume/high intensity workout and try burning as many calories in the workout as possible
> 
> or train low intensity and focus on keeping strength?


 I don't change anything except the amount of rest I take between sets and


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> isis have a bad rep, there are a couple of lab reports on another forum show them to be underdosed by about 50% on their test.


 They have a bad rep because they blow sh*t up.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> When cutting on cycle is it better to do high volume/high intensity workout and try burning as many calories in the workout as possible
> 
> or train low intensity and focus on keeping strength?


 Depends on whether or not you want to keep your strength up? Best thing on a cut IMO is to drop workloads to 80% of your max and work on low rep paused work for 5-8 sets. Then thrown in some volume work after. Should retain muscle well providing your diet is right.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FreshMuscle said:


> Test enanthate over test cypionate,what are the reason over this 2ester that enanthate is people favourite over cypionate.Any special trait on enanthate that makes it top cypionate ester? Cheers


Same thing

I don't feel diferent


----------



## RAY-MAN (Apr 3, 2014)

any recommendations for a lean mass cycle. dosages, compounds etc?

cycle history:

1) Anavar only 100mg

2) test e 600mg, eq 600mg

3) test prop 200mg, tren ace 400mg

cheers!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RAY-MAN said:


> any recommendations for a lean mass cycle. dosages, compounds etc?
> 
> cycle history:
> 
> ...


 500 Test/400 Deca


----------



## RAY-MAN (Apr 3, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> 500 Test/400 Deca


 doesn't deca cause a s**t load of water?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RAY-MAN said:


> doesn't deca cause a s**t load of water?


 Nothing out of the ordinary, your diet and whether or not you have your Estrogen under control will have more effect on the bloat. Test/Deca is probably the best combination for adding sheer mass though.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Nothing out of the ordinary, your diet and whether or not you have your Estrogen under control will have more effect on the bloat. Test/Deca is probably the best combination for adding sheer mass though.


 I would say NPP over deca.deca will cause bloat no matter how your diet is in check.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CROcyclist said:


> DLTBB said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing out of the ordinary, your diet and whether or not you have your Estrogen under control will have more effect on the bloat. Test/Deca is probably the best combination for adding sheer mass though.


 I would say NPP over deca.deca will cause bloat no matter how your diet is in check.

No true..

Dbol bloat me first month cos I ate s**t

I look better now on deca eating same s**t


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I would say NPP over deca.deca will cause bloat no matter how your diet is in check.
> 
> No true..
> 
> ...


 well nice to hear that but I still think NPP is better for lean gains than deca


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok ladies and gentlemen

Do i use

#1 500 test 400 tren for my cut then 500-750+ test for bulk 10 weeks

#2 500 test 200 tren for cut and 500 - 750+ test and 200 tren for cut 10 weeks

#3 500 test 200 tren for 20 weeks

#4 200 tren for 10 weeks & 400 tren for 5 weekz


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gents.. What's Dbol like? I'll be taking it from tomorrow, what am I too expect?

Edit: 50mg everyday


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Gents.. What's Dbol like? I'll be taking it from tomorrow, what am I too expect?
> 
> Edit: 50mg everyday


 If good dbol within a few days you'll notice a more profound pump, strength will increase. Your appetite (if like mine) might be suppressed for a few days, but then when it returns to normal, it makes me very hungry. Your weight will go up promptly of calories and training are in sync.

its a great compound, ideal for rapid strength gains and bulking.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> If good dbol within a few days you'll notice a more profound pump, strength will increase. Your appetite (if like mine) might be suppressed for a few days, but then when it returns to normal, it makes me very hungry. Your weight will go up promptly of calories and training are in sync.
> 
> its a great compound, ideal for rapid strength gains and bulking.


 Thanks mate :thumb looking forward to seeing what it'll do to me


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Thanks mate :thumb looking forward to seeing what it'll do to me


 No worries I'm about to be jumping on some Pharmacom dbol soon. With some test and deca.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> No worries I'm about to be jumping on some Pharmacom dbol soon. With some test and deca.


 Not sure what brand mine is, pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this but is there much of a chance of estrogen rebounding after coming off ralox for existing Gyno ( natty ) and could this be countered by an using a different AI . Just wont to be prepared instead of leaving it to get worse again.

Ive just started the course of ralox btw .


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Sean178 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this but is there much of a chance of estrogen rebounding after coming off ralox for existing Gyno ( natty ) and could this be countered by an using a different AI . Just wont to be prepared instead of leaving it to get worse again.
> 
> Ive just started the course of ralox btw .


You can avoid rebound by tapering ralox down (nolva can be used for this period)

Best S


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> You can avoid rebound by tapering ralox down (nolva can be used for this period)
> 
> Best S


 Thanks mate


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Done a little research but nothing really came up an old post from ukm about 3 years ago and it was about clen not anavar so thought I would ask again! Has anyone had any experience with there products pref anavar or heard about them .....


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

FreshMuscle said:


> Anyone ever cruised on equipoise?
> 
> I think ive read someone who cruise on equipoise after blast or my mind is playing trick on me lol.


 Louie simmons was an advocate of cruising on equipoise because of its close similarity to testosterone and increased collagen synthesis

I think it would take a lot of faffing about and bloodwork to find the right dosing but it can be done


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just pinned, took the needle out.. smooth injection etc, the actual metal part was bent. s**t myself, so glad it didn't break inside.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Just pinned, took the needle out.. smooth injection etc, the actual metal part was bent. s**t myself, so glad it didn't break inside.


 Weird, were you unsteady/wriggling when pinning? That's never happened to me before and I've injected hundreds of times.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Just pinned, took the needle out.. smooth injection etc, the actual metal part was bent. s**t myself, so glad it didn't break inside.


 You hard like a rock already mate


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Weird, were you unsteady/wriggling when pinning? That's never happened to me before and I've injected hundreds of times.


 i must have done something, it didn't feel any different to usual but obviously something was wrong haha



Frandeman said:


> You hard like a rock already mate


 haha! if only


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Bought some Pro Chem Tri Tren 150, I know it has a bad reputation on this forum but there are a few people using it locally so I thought I would give it a try. Only 2 pins in, the first pin I got Tren cough for the first time in forever which is promising.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Bought some Pro Chem Tri Tren 150, I know it has a bad reputation on this forum but there are a few people using it locally so I thought I would give it a try. Only 2 pins in, the first pin I got Tren cough for the first time in forever which is promising.


 I had prochem years ago. Deca and sust. Loved it. Seems to be a common name for labs so it could have been one of many


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Bought some Pro Chem Tri Tren 150, I know it has a bad reputation on this forum but there are a few people using it locally so I thought I would give it a try. Only 2 pins in, the first pin I got Tren cough for the first time in forever which is promising.


 Is it the 14/17 date if so my mate rates it an ther test 400


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

RIP 200 by dimension labs

Per 1ml

75 Tren ace

65 test prop

65 mast prop

ANYONE TRIED IT


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BJ98 said:


> RIP 200 by dimension labs
> 
> Per 1ml
> 
> ...


 Tried it before they changed their name and it was good but gave bad PIP, might be completely different now they've re-branded though.


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Tried it before they changed their name and it was good but gave bad PIP, might be completely different now they've re-branded though.


 Just wondering, what dose do you usually have your test at on a cut mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BJ98 said:


> Just wondering, what dose do you usually have your test at on a cut mate


 Usually in the 350-500mg range, somewhere around there.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

So did my first quad jab yesterday.

All went rather smoothly, went in from the side of my right quad at a slight angle. 1.5ml in nice and easy.

I trained legs like 2 hours after, plus an hours cardio. Not sure if this has made it worse..

By night time last night my leg felt weird as fork. Was expecting to wake up with it swollen but it seems OK to look at.

I am in a world of pain today though. I've jabbed the same gear in other areas with pretty much no pip. Not sure where I messed up, Any ideas?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Smokey13 said:


> So did my first quad jab yesterday.
> 
> All went rather smoothly, went in from the side of my right quad at a slight angle. 1.5ml in nice and easy.
> 
> ...


 Quads can give worse PIP than other muscles in my experience, combine that with it being a virgin muscle and you doing a leg session and cardio and that'll explain why it feels sore.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Quads can give worse PIP than other muscles in my experience, combine that with it being a virgin muscle and you doing a leg session and cardio and that'll explain why it feels sore.


 I'm probably just being a pussy. My first glute jab was similar now that I think about it but I put that down to technique given it was my first jab ever.

Cheers for the reassurance fella.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Hamstrings said:


> In on this, currently running Pharmacom Test E and Deca, both good to go.


 I know its an old thread but how did you get on ? planning on using their deca for my first time trying it.


----------

